# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  وفاة أخينا محمد خالد الوبارنة (( الوراق)).

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بسم الله ، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
عرفتموه باسم ((الوراق))، (http://majles.alukah.net/member.php?u=50 ) وعرفته باسمه الصريح (( محمد خالد الوبارنه)) أردني الجنسية، حضر للعمل وطلب العلم عند الشيخ عبد الله السعد حفظه الله ، لكن لم يقدر الله ذلك فقد انتقل بعد حضوره للرياض مباشرة للعمل مع فضيلة الشيخ العالم المربي / سعد بن عبد الله الحميد حفظه الله ، فعمل معه بقسم الحديث والسنة في تخريج كتاب "العلل لابن أبي حاتم" ، وعمل معه في الأجزاء الثالث عشر والرابع عشر من "معجم الطبراني الكبير"، والمجلد الخاص بـ" مسند النعمان بن بشير" ، واستمر بالعمل معه إلى أن وافته المنية مساء يوم الاثنين ، قبل منتصف الليل الذي صبيحته الثلاثاء الثامن من شهر المحرم سنة 1432هـ الموافق الرابع عشر من شهر ديسمبر سنة 2010م .
كان رحمه الله على دين وخلق زاملتُه سنوات فلمست منه التزامًا شديدًا بأمر الصلاة سفرًا وحضرًا وتعظيمًا لشأنها ، وكان محبًا للعلم ، محبًا للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ، وقد عمل في فريق التحقيق الذي يشرف عليه فضيلة الشيخ أبي عبد الله سعد الحميد حفظه الله ، واستفاد منه كثيرًا.
توفي الأخ أبو عبد الرحمن محمد بن خالد الوبارنة بمدينة الرياض عن عمر يناهز الخامسة والثلاثين ، بعد مرض لم يستمر طويلا، وقد تولى فضيلة الشيخ سعد الحميد دفنه بنفسه.
وإن العين لتدمع ، ويحزن القلب ، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا ، وإنا لفراقك يا أبا عبد الرحمن لمحزونون !!!!
أسألكم الدعاء لأخينا أبي عبد الرحمن محمد خالد الوبارنة، بالمغفرة والرحمة.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).

----------


## طالبة فقه

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه

----------


## وادي الذكريات

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
اللهم يرحمه ويغفر له ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى 
ويبارك فيما قدم من علم ، ويجزيه عن المسلمين كل خير .
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له ، ونحن معه وكل المسلمين 
اللهم آمين

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

رحمه الله وغفر له وتجاوز عنا وعنه .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

اللهم اغفر لشيخنا الشيخ محمد،  وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ، وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ، وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار.
والله لقد كان خبر وفاته عليّ مثل الصاعقة ، وبحثت هنا وهناك حتى أستوثق من الخبر ، فكان الخبر كالفاجعة .

----------


## أسـامة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.. لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
رحمه الله وغفر له وتجاوز عنه.. وأسكنه فسيح جناته.. وجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة.

----------


## أم البشرى

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله 

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّة  ُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ))*

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله**

اللهم اجبر مصاب أهله وارزقهم الصبر والسلوان* 

*أحسن الله عزاءكم أخي الكريم .....*

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

أسأل الله أن يتقبله في الصالحين، ويعلي درجته في المهديين، ويجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى.
تعاملتُ معه مدةً، فكان نعم الرجل خُلقًا وتعاملاً، ونعم الباحث تحريرًا وتدقيقًا وفهمًا، ونعم الموجِّه حزمًا وحكمة.
وقد اعتذر لي -رحمه الله- عن أسلوبه الحازم أحيانًا، وما كان ذلك منه إلا حرصًا على المصلحة، وحسنَ تقدير للأمر، وما كان اعتذاره إلا علامةً على طيب نفسه، ودماثة أخلاقه.
وهذه إحدى مشاركاته في ملتقى أهل الحديث، تفيض تواضعًا وأخلاقًا وطيبةً:



> بارك الله في الأخ حسين الحبشي والبيضاوي ومحمد بن عبد الله على هذا الموضوع وجزاهم الله خيرا. 
> والمعذرة إن بدر مني ما يسيء إلى أحد منهم من غير قصد مني.  
> وما قدمته في هذا الموضوع هو فهمي فإن كنت مصيبا فمن الله وإن كنت مخطئ فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان. 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


محادثاته ومكاتباته ما زالت ماثلةً أمامي، فعسى الله أن يجبر مصابنا، وأن يخلف علينا خيرًا.
ولقد أرسلت لشيخنا سعد الحميِّد معزيًا، فلمست من جوابه حزنًا تنضح به عباراته، وتأثرًا باديًا في أحرفه وكلماته.
والله المستعان، وعليه التكلان، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

إنّا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .... الله أكبر ! لا حول ولا قوّة إلّا بالله 
اللهمّ ارحم الشّيخ محمّد المعروف بالورّاق في الألوكة جزاه الله عنّا خيراً بما قدّم من مواضيع مفيدة ..
اللهمّ اغفر له وارحمه وتجاوز عنه واغسله بالماء والثّلج والبرد واقبله في الصّالحين 
اللهمّ لاقه بعمله الصّالح الذي نشهد له بما رأينا وبرحمتك التي وعدتنا يا أرحم الرّاحمين 
اللهمّ ألهم أهله الصّبر والسّلوان 
اللهمّ اجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى في مستقرّ رحمتك يا رحمن يا رحيم

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

اللّهمّ اغفر لأخينا محمّد خالد، واجعله محمودا في الدّنيا والآخرة، خالدا في جنّة النّعيم. آمين.

----------


## أشرف سابق

رحم الله شيخنا فضيلة الشيخ محمد خالد والله إن العين لتدمع وإن القلب ليحزن ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا وإن على فراقك يا أبا عبد الرحمن لمحزونون والله لقد عملت معه فترة ليست بالطويلة ضمن فريق عمل تحت إشرافه فما رأيت منه إلا أدب جم والتلطف في المعاملة والحزم والشدة عند الخطأ رحمك الله يا أبا عبد الرحمن، والله اسأل أن يحشرك مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء بما قدمته من خدمة للسنة، ووالله قد عرفناك طالب علم مجتهدا، ومعلم راشدا رحمك الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

أسأل الله أن يتقبله في الصالحين، ويعلي درجته في المهديين، ويجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى.

----------


## حسين الحبشي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبعد:
والله لا أدري ما أقول وأنا في هذا الموقف، فإن مصابي به كبير، إن العين لتدمع وإن القلب ليحزن، ولا 
نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا، وإنا لفراقك يا شيخنا لمحزونون.
حقا أقولها بكل حزن، فقد علمت معه من عامين وأربعة شهور تقريبا، فما لمست فيه إلا الأخلاق 
الحميدة، وعلى رأسها التواضع، وما لمست فيه إلا حبه الكبير للحديث وأهله، وما لمست فيه إلا حبه 
لعمله، وما لمست فيه إلا حرصه على وقته، وقد استفدت منه كثيرا، خلال هذه الفترة اليسيرة، وقد 
كان حريصا رحمه الله على إفادة غيره.
فاللهم اغفر له وارحمه، واعف عنه، وعافه، وأكرم نزله، ووسع مدخله، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد، ونقه 
من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس، وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله، 
وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه، وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار، اللهم ارزقه الفردوس الأعلى، واجمعنا به في جنة 
الخلد آمين.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه، واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبَرَد، ونقّه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس، اللهم وثبته بالقول الثابت. اللهم تجاوز عنه، وارفع درجته، والحقه بالصالحين.
وارحمنا إذا صرنا إلى ما صار إليه.

----------


## فتح البارى

> اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه، واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبَرَد، ونقّه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس، اللهم وثبته بالقول الثابت. اللهم تجاوز عنه، وارفع درجته، والحقه بالصالحين.
> وارحمنا إذا صرنا إلى ما صار إليه.


آمين

----------


## احمد محمد محمد الشويمي

رحم الله الشيخ محمد خالد رحمة واسعة وأسنكه فسيج جناته وأسأل الله الكريم أن يجزيه على ما قدم من خدمته لسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم وقد أحزنني فراقه فقد التقيت به ضمن فريق التحقيق الذي يشرف عليه فضيلة الشيخ سعد الحميد في القاهرة وقد كنت على أمل اللقاء به مرة أخرى ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## أمة القادر

لا إله إلا الله
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون




> (( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
> 
> وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
> وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
> 
> وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).


ءامين

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة، حزن قلبي والله إذْ سَمِعْتُ الخبر، فالنووي وسيبويه وأمثالهما قدَّمُوا للعلْم وللأمة كثيرًا بعمرهم القصير، وها هو الشيخُ الكريم قد فاضتْ روحه إلى بارئها، فنسأل الله تعالى أن يغسلَه بالماء والثلج والبرد، وأن يغفر له ويرحمه، وأن يبدله دارًا خيرا من داره، وأهلا خيرا من أهله، وأن يجعله مع علمائنا في عليين.

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

رحم الله شيخنا أبا عبد الرحمن؛ فقد والله فُجِعتُ مُذ عرفتُ أنه أُصيبَ بجلطة، وحزِنتُ أكثر لما عرفتُ بعدها بمُدَّة يسيرة أنه تُوفِّي.
وقد عمِلنا تحت إشرافه مُدَّة يسيرة، وما رأينا إلا الدقة والبحث العلمي الرصين - شأن العاملين مع الشيخ سعد - حفظه الله -.
أسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يجعله من أهل الحديث الذين نضَّر الله وجوههم، وأن يُعلِي درجته في أعلى عِلِّيين بما خدَمَ حديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه، وعافِهِ واعفُ عنه، وأكرِم نُزُلَه، ووسِّع مُدخَلَه، واغسِله بالماء والثلجِ والبَرَد، ونقِّه من الذنوب والخطايا كما يُنقَّى الثوبُ الأبيضُ من الدَّنَس.
اللهم نوِّر له قبرَه، وأفسِحْه له مدَّ بصره.
اللهم أجِره من عذاب النار، ومن عذاب القبر.
اللهم احشُره في زُمرة العلماء الصادقين.
وارحمنا إذا صِرنا إلى ما صارَ إليه.
وصلَّى الله وسلَّم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين.

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> رحم الله الشيخ محمد خالد رحمة واسعة وأسنكه فسيج جناته وأسأل الله الكريم أن يجزيه على ما قدم من خدمته لسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم .


 اللهم آمين

----------


## عبدالله سعيد

اللهم اغفر لشيخنا الشيخ محمد، وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ، وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ، وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار.

----------


## العطاب الحميري

رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته...
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه يا رب الأرض والسماء...
آمين

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
تقبله الله في الصالحين وحشره في زمرة سيد الأولين والآخرين

----------


## أبو أيوب المصري

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده،
وبعد؛

فـ (( ليس من رأى كمن سمع ))

تذكرت هذه المقولة، وأنا أقرأ تعليقات الإخوة على هذا الخبر المحزن.

فمنهم من لا يعرف الشيخ محمد - رحمه الله - إلا عن طريق مشاركته في المجلس.

ومنهم من لازمه ردحا طويلا من الزمن، وعمل وسافر معه، وأحسب الشيخ الفاضل كاتب المقال من هؤلاء.

ومنهم من كانت علاقته به من خلال العمل، لفترة من الزمن.

وكنتُ - كاتب هذه الكلمات - من هذا الصنف الأخير.

وما أسجله الآن في هذه السطور هو ما رأيته بنفسي، وشهدته على قدر علمي 
(وما شهدنا إلا بما علمنا وما كنا للغيب حافظين).

نعم، قد يكون الشيخ - كما ذكر بعض الإخوة - عنده شدة وحزم قد تغضب البعض منه أحيانا، وليس هذا متعمدا منه، بل لطبيعة شخصيته، كما حكى لنا هو ذلك ذات مرة بنفسه، لكنه مع هذا كله: كان طرازا فريدا بين طلبة العلم.

لم ينسه عمله أنه في حقيقة الأمر طالب علم، عليه أن يقرأ ويدون، ويبحث ويدقق، فلم ينسق وراء هموم العمل تاركا ما أحبه من علم.

كانت لديه نهمة شديدة للحديث وعلله، حريصا على الإفادة والاستفادة، ولو ممن هم دونه، متواضعا لا يأنف من ذلك.

وكان يتثبت من المعلومة، ثم يعود ليدونها بين فوائده التي فهرسها، ليجتمع عنده من الفوائد ما تغبطه عليه، وقد رأيت ذلك بنفسي ذات مرة، وأصابني وقتها ما ذكرت.

ولم يكن الشيخ يتطرق للحديث فيما لا يحسن، وهذا من أبرز سماته.
أذكر أني ناقشته ذات مرة في أحد الأحاديث، فلما انتهينا إلى حكم فيه، سألته عن العمل بمقتضاه، أي في الناحية الفقهية؛ فتبسم وقال لي: هذا نسأل عنه أهل الفقه!

وكان - رحمه الله - حريصا على وقته، وذكر ذات مرة أنه يعتذر عن الدخول في مناقشات المجلس، أو المرور عليها؛ ضنا بوقته، وحفاظا عليه!

هذا شيئا مما خبرناه عن الشيخ - رحمه الله - نحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه، ولا نزكيه على الله.

وفي الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" من أثنيتم عليه خيرا وجبت له الجنة،....، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض"

كم تألمنا - يعلم الله - لخبر وفاته، ودمعت العين، وحزن القلب، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي الرب: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

وإن هذا الخبر وأمثاله، ليلقي على طلبة العلم تبعة ثقيلة، بالقيام بسد هذه الثغور في الأمة، والتي يتركها العلماء وطلبة العلم والأئمة، وألا يركنوا لحياة الراحة والدعة، وأن ينظروا إلى الحياة الحقيقة الدائمة.

ففز بعلم تعش حيا به أبدا   ..... الناس موتى وأهل العلم أحياء

أسأل الله أن يرحم الشيخ محمد رحمة واسعة، وأن يسكنه فسيح جناته، وأن يجمعنا به مع نبينا الذي نحبه ونذب عن سنته، وأن ينزل على أهله ومحبيه الصبر والسكينة، آمين

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته...
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه يا رب الأرض والسماء...
آمين

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.. 
رحمه الله وغفر له .. وأسكنه فسيح جناته.. وجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة.
وحشره على حوض نبيه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وسقاه منه شربة لا يظمأ بعدها أبداً.

----------


## أبو طلحة الحضرمي

> (( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
>  وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
>  وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
>  وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).


آآآآميييين

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيراً منها ، اللهم ارحم أخانا أبا عبد الرحمن رحمة واسعة ياأرحم الراحمين ،آميـــــن.

----------


## حسين الحبشي

> كانت لديه نهمة شديدة للحديث وعلله، حريصا على الإفادة والاستفادة، ولو ممن هم دونه، متواضعا لا يأنف من ذلك.
> 
> وكان يتثبت من المعلومة، ثم يعود ليدونها بين فوائده التي فهرسها، ليجتمع عنده من الفوائد ما تغبطه عليه، وقد رأيت ذلك بنفسي ذات مرة، وأصابني وقتها ما ذكرت.
> .... 
> 
> وكان - رحمه الله - حريصا على وقته، وذكر ذات مرة أنه يعتذر عن الدخول في مناقشات المجلس، أو المرور عليها؛ ضنا بوقته، وحفاظا عليه!


صدقت أخي فيما قلت، فقد كان رحمه محبا جدا للحديث وعلومه بل وأهله كما سبق أن أشرت.
أما ما أشرت إليه من الفوائد التي كان يجمعها ويدونها فقد أريتها بنفسي وقد جلس معي رحمه الله مجلسا علمني فيه كيف جمعها ورتبها، وكانت مكتبة رائعة فيها من الفوائد العلمية ما الله به عليم، جمعها من بطون الكتب، ورتبها ترتيبا حسنا بحيث يسهل الوصول إلى ما فيها.
وقد سبق أن أشرت إلى أنه كان حريصا على وقته، ومن حرصه على وقته عدم دخوله المجالس لما فيها أحيانا كثيرة من إضاعة الوقت، وأذكر حينما طلب مني أن أعمل موضوعا برواية عبد الله بن أبي الهذيل العنزي عن عمر بن الخطاب، حيث أنه كان مترددا في ثبوتها، فاستجبت لأمره وقمت بعمله:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=51825
ثم كان يتابع معي الموضوع دون أن يشارك فيه،
وقد قمت بعمل الموضوع نفسه على أهل الحديث في المكان الذي أشار إليه أخي محمد بن عبد الله: http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=204441
إلا أن الأمر دفعه إلى المشاركة هناك.
ثم ما كان منه في نهاية الأمر أن اعتذر على الرغم من أنه لم يسئ إلى أحد، وقد سألني عن ذلك على الخاص، وناقشني في المسألة بعينها وكان كلامه هو عين كلام أخينا محمد بن عبد الله إلا أن اختصاره للألفاظ سبب الإشكال، وسألني عن أسلوبه في المناقشة هل كان شديدا فأثنيت عليه خيرا وقلت: لا،  فقال: *لا أرغب في الدخول في المجالس العلمية، والمعذرة أني أقحمتك في مثل هذا. وكانت آخر مشاركة له رحمه الله فيما أعلم خصوصا وأنه قال لي بأنه لن يشارك بعدها.*
*فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة.*

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه
 واعف عنه، وعافه
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله،
واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

> وقد سألني عن ذلك على الخاص، وناقشني في المسألة بعينها وكان كلامه هو عين كلام أخينا محمد بن عبد الله إلا أن اختصاره للألفاظ سبب الإشكال، وسألني عن أسلوبه في المناقشة هل كان شديدا فأثنيت عليه خيرا وقلت: لا، فقال: *لا أرغب في الدخول في المجالس العلمية، والمعذرة أني أقحمتك في مثل هذا.وكانت آخر مشاركة له رحمه الله فيما أعلم خصوصا وأنه قال لي بأنه لن يشارك بعدها.*


قد كان الشيخ -رحمه الله- أجرى معي بعدها مكالمةً مطولة، بالرغم من انقطاعي عن العمل معه قبلها بفترة، وتبيَّنت لكلينا فيها وجهات النظر في تلك المسألة، وسألني عن أسلوبه، واعتذر لي بما ذكرتُ أعلاه، ثم كتب اعتذاره على العام بكل تواضع، غفر الله له ورحمه.

----------


## جودة محمد

عملت مع الشيخ – رحمه الله – واستفدت منه كإخواني، ولمست فيه الأدب وحسن الخلق والتواضع والديانة وحبه للحديث وأهله، وشغله الشاغل به، وتلطفه مع إخوانه على قلة في كلامه فكنت إذا تحدثت معه تذكرت قول الفضيل – رحمه الله - أعرف من يعد كلامه من الجمعة إلى الجمعة.
قرأت ما كتب إخواني عنه، وهذا قليل نعلمه يدل على خير كثير نجهله، ووالله ما نبالغ في الرجل - وكم تمنيت أن أكون على مثل خلقه - فقد كان على خير ولا نزكي على الله أحدا، يعرف ذلك من علمه أو عمل معه.
فلا تبخلوا عليه بدعوة صادقة تعرج إلى السماء من قلب أخ أو أخت, ونحسبكم إن شاء الله من الصالحين.
فاللهم يا واحد يا أحد يا فرد يا صمد يا من لم تلد ولم تولد ولم يكن لك كفوا أحدا يا منان يا بديع السموات والأرض يا حي يا قيوم يا الله أسألك: أن تتقبل عبدك أبا عبد الرحمن فى عبادك الصالحين، واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة، وافسح له فى قبره مد بصره، وأبدله دارا خيرا من داره، وأهلا خيرا من أهله، وزوجا خيرا من زوجه.
اللهم ثبته ساعة السؤال، وبشره ساعة البعث، واسقه ساعة الورود على الحوض، واجعله من أهل اليمين ساعة تطاير الصحف، وأكرمه بفضلك ساعة الميزان، واحمله على رحمتك ساعة الصراط، وبلغه أبواب الجنة في زمرة العلماء والصالحين منتظرين محمد بن عبد الله - صلوات ربي عليه -، وأسكنه الفرودس الأعلى.
واجعل مصيبتنا فيه أن تتقبل دعواتنا له بعفوك وكرمك ومنك ورضاك... ولا تحرمنا اللهم آمين

----------


## أسـامة

> فمنهم من لا يعرف الشيخ محمد - رحمه الله - إلا عن طريق مشاركته في المجلس.


وإني لأحدهم.. ولا يعلم مدى حزني إلا العليم الخبير.
نسأل الله أن يعظّم أجره ويضاعف حسناته ويجعل الفردوس الأعلى منزله.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> (( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
> وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
> وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
> وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).


آمين
عظم الله أجركم

----------


## مروة عاشور

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
ما أشد رهبة الموت!!

أسأل الله الحي القيوم أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله
اللهم ابدله دارًا خيرًا من داره وأهلا خيرًا من أهله
اللهم قه فتنة القبر وعذابه
اللهم افسح له في قبره ونور له فيه
اللهم اجعله في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

اللهم اربط على قلوب أهله وذويه وارزقهم الصبر والاحتساب, وأجرهم في مصابهم العظيم..
اللهم احمنا إذا صرنا إلى ما صار إليه أخونا..

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس. آمين آمين..

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة وأسبغ عليه من فيض رحمتك اللهم أدخل عليه روحا من عندك وسلاما من عندنا.
اللهم إنا نشهدك أنا غفرنا ما بيننا وبينه فاغفر اللهم ما بينك وبينه وأنزله منزلا يرضيك

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحم الله الشيخ محمد رحمة واسعة
قد عملت معه فترة قليلة فأشهد أنه كان طيب الخلق واسع الصدر مُجد في عمله، ومحب لعلم الحديث
فأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويدخله الجنة بدون حساب ولا سابقة عذاب، اللهم آمين.

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
نسأل الله تعالى أن يرحمه ويتجاوز عنه ، ويرحمنا إذا صرنا إلى ما صار إليه ..

----------


## أم هانئ

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
نسأل الله تعالى أن يرحمه ويتجاوز عنه ، ويرحمنا إذا صرنا إلى ما صار إليه ..

----------


## أبو عبدالله الطحاوى

والله أحببته من غير ان أعرفه، فسبحان الله، ويعلم الله تعالى ما انتابني من هم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، الله أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيراً منها

----------


## ابن فوده

ياكثير الصفح عمن كثرالذنب لديه  - جاءك المذنب يرجو العفو عن جرم يديه - ذاك ضيف وجزاء الضيف احسان اليه . اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة تغنه بها عن رحمة من سواك ، اللهم تقبله فى الصالحين، واخلفه بخير فى الغابرين ،واجمعه بنبيك -صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الفردوس الاعلى . اللهم آمين

----------


## المسلم الحر

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة و غفر له

----------


## اميرفوزى السلفى المصرى

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وغفرله .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

غفر الله له ورحمه وجزاه عما قدم للمسلمين خيرا. 
وهذا باب سيلجه كل أحد، والموفق حقا من لم تنقطع حسناته بعد موته بما ترك من أسباب، والمخذول من لم تنقطع خطاياه بعد موته.

----------


## أبو وسام السلفى

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار

----------


## أبو مروان

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واسقه بالماء والثلج والبرد.
اللهم اجعله من الفائزين برضوانك ، اللهم تجاوز عنه وجازه على الخير إحسانا ، وعلى السوء عفوا وغفرانا ، اللهم ارفع درجته ، وآمن روعته.
آمين

----------


## حسين

رحمك الله أيها الأخ الفاضل نسأل الله أن يغفر لك ويرحمك ويسكنك فسيح جناته إن لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## عبد الدايم

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، وعافه ، واعف عنه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار.
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> اللهم اغفر له وارحمه، وعافه واعف عنه،
> وأكرم نزله، ووسع مدخله، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.
> اللهم أبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه،
> وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار.
> اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة.


آمين آمين آمين.





> (( ليس من رأى كمن سمع ))
> 
> تذكرت هذه المقولة، وأنا أقرأ تعليقات الإخوة على هذا الخبر المحزن.فمنهم من لا يعرف الشيخ محمد - رحمه الله - إلا عن طريق مشاركته في المجلس.
> ومنهم من لازمه ردحا طويلا من الزمن، وعمل وسافر معه، وأحسب الشيخ الفاضل كاتب المقال من هؤلاء.
> ومنهم من كانت علاقته به من خلال العمل، لفترة من الزمن.
> وكنتُ - كاتب هذه الكلمات - من هذا الصنف الأخير.


وأنا التقيتُ بالشيخ محمد خالد، وصليتُ معه كثيرًا إماما ومأمومًا.
وأشهد أني لمست فيه حسن الخلق والأدب الجم والاستقامة.
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره، ولا تفتنَّا بعده، واغفر لنا له.

----------


## يوسف الأنصارى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، وعافه ، واعف عنه ، وتجاوز عن سيئاته , وزد فى حسناته ,اللهم أكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله اللهم أغسله بماء وثلج وبرد , اللهم نقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقي الثوب الأبيض من الدنس , اللهم أبدله داراً خيراً من داره , وأهلاً خيراً من اهله , وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه ,وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار, اللهم أسكنه فسيح جناتك .

----------


## الباحث النحوي

اللهم اؤجرنا في مصيبتنا، اللهم ارحم عبدك محمدا رحمة واسعة، وأسكنه فسيح جناتك، اللهم تجاوز عنه بأنه لم ينشغل بغير حديث نبيك!
ولقد شهدت الشيخ الفاضل رحمه الله في مكتب القاهرة، وكانت بيننا مناقشات في مجال التحقيق وغيره ومفاكهات، وكان تواضعه لا يخفى على رائيه، ملتزما بالهدي الظاهر على خير وجه، ملتزما بمواعيده في العمل وغيره بحيث اشتهر بذلك عند الأفاضل الذين يعمل معهم وكان مضرب المثل في ذلك، وكان حريصا على الإفادة من كل من يقابله، يصغي إليك وإن كنت أصغر منه، ويبدي لك اهتمامه كأنه لا يعلم ما تقول، منظما إلى الغاية، وكان جماعا للكتب حريصا عليها، ذا حسن قص إن هو تحدث أو حكى لك بعضا من مواقفه مع أهل الأردن أو مشايخ الرياض على قلة كلام فيه، وما حكاه بعض الإخوان من حدة فيه فهو وصف كثير من أهل الحق وما رأيت منه هذا إلا بحق أو بتأويل على أقل تقدير، وكان وعدني أن يعطيني فهرسته لفوائد الحديث إن أتى القاهرة مرة أخرى بعد أن شرط ألا تكون عندي هذه الفوائد مهملة لا أستفيد بها وتواعدنا على مدارسة النحو وعلوم اللغة كما كان يصنع قديما مع المدقق المحرر الشيخ حسني حسانين، ليبرهن على أنه لا تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا، فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة، وأحسبه والله حسيبه من المحافظين على الصلاة، الذين يعرفون للكبير حقه، والمحبين للخير والعلم والمعظمين للحديث وأهله، ونسأل الله أن يخلف أهله، وأن يربي أبناءه الصغار!

----------


## الباحث النحوي

> توفي الأخ أبو عبد الرحمن محمد بن خالد الوبارنة بمدينة الرياض عن عمر يناهز الخامسة والثلاثين


 من منتديات لكِ:
 15-12-2010, 07:55 AM 
أم عبدالرحمن.  
عضو
 تاريخ التسجيل: Apr 2009
الموقع: أردنية بالسعودية
الردود: 92 




> *زوجي توفى ليلة أول أمس فادعوا له* 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لقد انتقل زوجي أبو عبد الرحمن محمد خالد سرور الوبارنه
> يوم أول أمس الإثنين الساعة الواحدة ليلا عن عمر يناهز السادسة ووالثلاثون عاما في مدينة الرياض في المملكة العربية السعودية.
> 
> 
> ووالله كان رجل صالحا تقي عملة في تخريج أحاديث الرسول صلى الله علي وسلم 
> ولم يشهد له رجل إلا بالصلاح فأرجو الدعاء له أن يتغمد فقيدنا الغالي بواسع رحمته
> ...

----------


## حسين الحبشي

الله المستعان وعليه التكلان، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، اللهم اؤجرنا في مصيبتنا، وارحم ميتنا، وأدخله الجنة، وارزق أهله وإيانا الصبر على مصابنا به، آمين.
والله لقد أثرت شجوننا وأحزاننا مرة أخرى، على الرغم من أنها لم تهدأ منذ سمعنا بهذا الخبر، فالله المستعان.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

غفر الله له وأسكنه فسيح جناته وجميع موتى المسلمين

----------


## الأندلسي

(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).

----------


## أمد

أسأل الله أن يُعلي درجته في المهديين,,
إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون,,
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة!

----------


## أيمن أحمد ذوالغنى

رحمك الله أخي أبا عبدالرحمن..

لقد عملنا معًا في مكتب واحد عقدًا من السنين، وتزاملنا في غرفة واحدة قرابة سبع سنين..
وطلبنا العلم معًا على بعض أفاضل الشيوخ..
وكنت رفيقًا لي في الحج مرتين، وعاملتك بالدرهم والدينار..
فما عرفت فيك سوى الاستقامة وصدق الديانة، 
وسلامة الصدر، وطيب القلب، ونقاء السريرة..
والحرص على السنة ظاهرًا وباطنًا، والرغبة في العلم والتعلم ولا سيما علم الحديث النبوي الشريف..
رحمك الله وجعلك في عليين..
وأحسن عزاءنا وعزاء أسرتك فيك..

وسأخصه قريبًا بترجمة ضافية إن شاء الله تعالى.
وشكر الله لأخي الشيخ علي عبدالباقي
وجزاه الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

للتذكير بالترحم على أخينا والاستغفار له
أسأل الله أن يرحمه ويغفر له

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأسكنه فسيح جناتك.

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

رحمه الله وغفر لنا وله
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه، وعافه واعف عنه، وألهم أهله الصبر!
وما أحسن ما قيل: *
«من سرّه امتداد عمره، ساءته فجائع دهره، بفقد حميم، أو طارق هموم، عادة للزمان معروفة، وسنّة للحدثان مألوفة، وأحقّ من سلّم للأقضية والأقدار، من وهب الله تعالى له جميل الاصطبار، فإن أصابته مصيبة، تلقّاها مسلما، أو نابته نائبة، وجدته محتسبا».
*

----------


## أبو محمد خليل المكي

رحمه الله ، وغفر له ذنبه ، ورزق أهله الصبر والسلوان ، وخلفه في ذريته وأهله ، و إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .

----------


## حمادي التونسي

الله اكبر رحم الله الفقيد ورزق اهاه جميعا الصبر والسلوان واسكنه فراديس الجنان

----------


## عبد الرحمن الطوخي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، وتجاوز عن ذنوبه وخطاياه التي لا نعلمه وأنت أعلم به منا .

----------


## محمود الجيزي

اللهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِهُ وَارْفَعْ دَرَجَتَهُ فِي الْمَهْدِيِّينَ  ، وَاخْلُفْهُ فِي عَقِبِهِ فِي الْغَابِرِينَ، وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلَهُ يَا رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ، وَافْسَحْ لَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ، وَنَوِّرْ لَهُ فِيهِ.
اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّهُ عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَابْنُ أَمَتِكَ كَانَ يَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ. وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ. وَأَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ مُحْسِنًا، فَزِدْ فِي إِحْسَانِهِ. وَإِنْ كَانَ مُسِيئًا، فَتَجَاوَزْ عَنْ سَيِّئَاتِهِ. اللَّهُمَّ لَا تَحْرِمْنَا أَجْرَهُ، وَلَا تَفْتِنَّا بَعْدَهُ.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أحسن الله عزاءنا وعزاءكم جميعًا ،
وغفر الله لأخينا محمد ولجميع أموات المسلمين ، وأعظم الأجر للأحياء المصابين،
وأرجو أن تغفروا لي غيابي عن الموضوع رغم دخولي المتكرر، فوالله ما دخلته مذ رفعته على صفحات المجلس إلا فاضت عيني وخنقتني العبرة ، فكم كان بيننا من إخوة وحسن عشرة ، على الرغم من أن الفترة التي التقينا فيها معًا كانت فترة يلتهمها العمل ، لكن لعله الاشتراك في الغاية قد جمع بين قلبينا ، الحب للسنة والرغبة في التفرغ لطلب العلم ، ولعله أيضًا صدق النصيحة فقد كان لي ناصحًا أمينًا - وأنا علم الله - أني ما أدخرت عنه نصحًا ولم أبخل عليه يومًا برأي أو مشورة.
سبحان الله ، نطمع ونأمل ، وما قدره الله كائن ، وقضاؤه نافذ ، وإذا جاء الأجل لا يقدمه شيء ولا يؤخره شيء.
وإني والله لم أحزن عليه - إنما حزنت لفراقه - فإنه كان رجلا أحسبه صالحًا مسلمًا مصليًا من طلبة علم الحديث الشريف ، لم يشغل نفسه يومًا بعلوم الكلام والجدل ، يقضي معظم وقته في صلاته وفي عمله ومذاكرة العلم وفي حاجة أهله، وهو مع هذا أقبل على رب كريم ، رحيم ، أرحم بالمسلم من الوالدة بولدها ، فأي بأس عليه ، ورحمة الله واسعة ، أسأل الله أن يجعل له منها النصيب الأوفى.
وقد قيل لأعرابي : إنك تموت. قال : وإلى أين يُذهبُ بي ؟ قالوا: إلى الله تعالى. قال: ما أكره أن يُذْهبَ بي إلى من لا أرى الخير إلا منه.
وإنها لرحلة لا أرنا نتأخر عنه بعدها طويلا فمهما تطول الأعمار والأيام في هذه الدنيا فإنها قصيرة ، واسألوا أبناء الخمسين والستين والسبعين، كيف مرت ؟ وما بقي - إن كان قد بقي شيء - يمر سريعًا سريعًا، والسعيد من وعظ !
ولا أجد إلا ما أنشده البخاري رحمه الله عندما سمع بموت شيخه عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الدارمي صاحب السنن:
إن تبق تفجع بالأحبةِ كلِّهم *** وذهابُ نفسك لا أبا لك أفجعُ 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
ووأرجو أن يستمر الدعاء لأخينا في أي وقت ، لعله يكون في ذلك نفعًا للميت ، وتسلية للأحياء.

----------


## حافظ حسين

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون... لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله... إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه، واعف عنه، وعافه، وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس... اللهم آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ علي

للرفع لاستمرار الدعاء لأخينا أبي عبدالرحمن

رحمه الله وأعلى مقامه

----------


## محمود الجيزي

أرجو أن تصل تعازينا لأسرته، ونسأل الله أن يلهمهم الصبر والسلوان.
ونحن في خدمتهم في أي أمر يحتاجونه - بأمر الله - وذلك من باب قضاء حق الأخ علينا.

----------


## يزن محمد بني سلامة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله , و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله
رحم الله اخينا محمد خالد رحمة واسعة , و اكرم نزله , و وسع مدخله ,و غسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد,و ننقاه من خطاياه كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس, ربي جازه خير بما فعل ,و تغمده برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء ,و اجزه عنا و عنه كل خير يا رب العالمين , و اجعله في الصالحين, و اغفر له و ادخله الجنه يوم الدين .

كان رحمه الله مثالاً يحتذى به للخلق الجم و حسن المعامله و أدب الحديث و رضى الوالدين و صلة الرحم و للعبد المحافظ على صلاته, هذا مما شهدته عليه ولا ازكيه على الله و احسبه كذلك و الله حسيبه , صاحب دين و عمله لله .

و للإخوة الأفاضل الذين سألوا عن اهل بيته معزين هذا عنوانهم و رقم هاتفهم 

المملكة العربية السعودية-الرياض-مخرج 6-حي المصيف طريق ابو بكر الصديق-شارع الحسين بن علي.

رقم الجوال (0507267858)*

----------


## أبو العيناء الغريب

(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
 وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
 وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
 وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## أبو المنذر الشلقاني

بَيْنَمَا أَنَا جَالِسٌ عَلَى مَكْتَبِي أَجْمَعُ هُمُوْمِي وَأُصَفِّي ذَاكِرَتِي، جَاءَ الخَبَرُ يَجُرُّ النَّفْيْرَ، ويُهَيِّجُ الزَّفِيْرَ! بِمَوْتِ الْشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ خَالِدٍ- رَحِمَه الله-![color=window****][/color]لَمَّا أَعْرِفْه مِن قَبْلُ-وَلَكِن تَكَلَّم مَعِي عَلَيْهِ كَثِيْرًا، أَخِي حُسَيْن الْحبْشِي-، وَلَمَّا تَكْتَحِلِ الْعَيْنُ مِن رُؤْيَتِه فَوُآسَفَاه! ... 
رَحَلْتُمْ فَكَمْ مِنْ أنَّةٍ بَعْدَ زَفْرَةٍ** مُبَيِّنَةٍ للنَّاسِ شَوْقِي إلَيْكُمُوقَدْ كُنْتُ أعْتَقْتُ الجُفُوْنَ مِنَ البُكَا** فَقَدْ رَدَّهَا في الرِّقِّ حُزْني عَلَيْكُمُ
وَالله، أَحْبَبْنَاه وَلَم نَكُن رَأَيْنَاه، فَكَيْف لَو رَأَيْنَاه...؟! 
فَلَا نَقُولُ إِلَّا مَا يُرْضِي رَبُّنَا: 
إِن الْعَيْنَ لَتَدْمَع، وَإِن الْقَلْب لِيَحْزن وَإِن لِفِرَاقِكَ يَا شَيْخَنَا لمُحْزَنُون! 
     فِتْيَة لَم تَلِد سَوَّاهَا الْمَعَالِي*** وَالْمَعَالِي قَلِيْلَة الْأَوْلَاد 
الْلَّهُم اغْفِر لَه وَارْحَمْه ، وَاعْفُ عَنْه ، وَعَافِه ، وَأَكْرِم نُزُلَه ، وَوَسّع مُدْخَلَه ، وَاغْسِلْه بِمَاءٍ وَثَلْجٍ وَبَرَدٍ ، وَنَقِّه مَن الْخَطَايَا كَمَا يُنَقَّى الثَّوْبُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنِ الْدَّنَسِ ، وَأَبْدِلْه دَارًا خَيْرًا مِن دَارِهِ ، وَأَهْلًا خَيْرًا مِّن أَهْلِه ، وزَوَجًا خَيْرًا مِّن زَوْجَه ، وَقِه فِتْنَة الْقَبْر وَعَذَاب الْنَّار... آمين

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

اللهم اغفر له اللهم اغفر له اللهم اغفر له.
اللهم ارحمه اللهم ارحمه اللهم ارحمه.
اللهم اجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى.

----------


## احمد محمد محمد الشويمي

> بَيْنَمَا أَنَا جَالِسٌ عَلَى مَكْتَبِي أَجْمَعُ هُمُوْمِي وَأُصَفِّي ذَاكِرَتِي، جَاءَ الخَبَرُ يَجُرُّ النَّفْيْرَ، ويُهَيِّجُ الزَّفِيْرَ! بِمَوْتِ الْشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ خَالِدٍ- رَحِمَه الله-![color=window****][/color]
> 
> 
> لَمَّا أَعْرِفْه مِن قَبْلُ-وَلَكِن تَكَلَّم مَعِي عَلَيْهِ كَثِيْرًا، أَخِي حُسَيْن الْحبْشِي-، وَلَمَّا تَكْتَحِلِ الْعَيْنُ مِن رُؤْيَتِه فَوُآسَفَاه! ... 
> رَحَلْتُمْ فَكَمْ مِنْ أنَّةٍ بَعْدَ زَفْرَةٍ** مُبَيِّنَةٍ للنَّاسِ شَوْقِي إلَيْكُمُ
> 
> وقَدْ كُنْتُ أعْتَقْتُ الجُفُوْنَ مِنَ البُكَا** فَقَدْ رَدَّهَا في الرِّقِّ حُزْني عَلَيْكُمُ
> وَالله، أَحْبَبْنَاه وَلَم نَكُن رَأَيْنَاه، فَكَيْف لَو رَأَيْنَاه...؟! 
> فَلَا نَقُولُ إِلَّا مَا يُرْضِي رَبُّنَا: 
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرًا شيخنا فقد كان حقًا كما ذَكرت أو ذُكر لك, نسأل الله أن يرحمه, وأن يرزق أهله الصبر على فقده إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اللهم استجب لهذه الأدعية ولمن دعا يا رب العالمين
اللهم ارحم محمد خالد الوبارنه والمؤمنين والمؤمنات و المسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات

اللهم أنس وحشته ووحشتــــــهم وارحم غربتهم وتجـــاوز عنهم سيــائــهم واقبـــل منهم حسنــاتهم

اللهم نقهم من الذنـــــــوب والخطـــايا كمـــــا ينقـــى الثــوب الأبيـــض من الدنـــس برحمتــك يا أرحــم الراحميـــن
اللهم أجعل قبـــــــره روضــــه من ريــاض الجنـــه ولا تجعـــله حفره من حفـــر النــــار

اللهم إنه عبدك وأنت خلقــته وأنت قبضــت روحــه وهديتــــه للإسلام وأنت أعلم بســــره وعلانيتـــه وجئنــا نشفع لــه فأغفـر لـه

اللهم أغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات وآلف بين قلوبهم وأجعل قلوبهم على قلوب أخيارهم اللهم ارفع درجاتهم في المهديين

اللهم أغفر لميتنا وارفع درجته في المهديين واخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين واغفرلنا وله يارب العالمين وافسج له في قبره ونور له فيه يارب العالمين

اللهم ان عبدك في ذمتك وجوارك فقه من فتنة القبر وعذاب النار وأنت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم

اللهم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلى جنات الخلود 

اللهم أغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعفو عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس

اللهم أغفر لميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وذكرنا وأنثانا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا

اللهم من أحييته منا فأحيه على الإسلام من توفيته منا فتوفه على الإيمان

اللهم إن كان محسنا فزد في حسناته وإن كان مسيئا فتجاوز عن سيئاته وبارك لذريته

اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تفتنا بعده

اللهم أسكنه فسيح جناتك ودار رضوانك وتغمده بواسع رحمتك وكريم مغفرتك

اللهم ثبت لسانه عند السؤال وأغفر لنا وله ولسائر المسلمين وقه عذاب القبر وفتنه النار

اللهم اغفر لجميع موتى المسلمين اللذين شهدوا لك بالوحدانيه ولنبيك بالرساله وماتوا عل ذلك

اللهم وسع مدخله ونور قبره وافسح له في قبره مد بصره واحشره مع اللذين أنعمت عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أؤلك رفيقا

اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا واسع الغفران اغفر لميتنا وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله وأغسله بالماء والثلج وبالبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس

اللهم إملأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحه والسرور

اللهم آنسه في وحدته وآنسه في وحشته وآنسه في غربته

اللهم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئنا وعند قيام الأشهاد أمنا وبجود رضوانك واثقا وإلى أعلى علو درجاتك سابقا

اللهم اجعل عن يمينه نورا وعن شماله نورا ومن أمامه نورا ومن فوقه نورا حتى تبعثه آمنا مطمئنا في نور من نورك

اللهم إنه كان مصليا لك فثبته على الصراط يوم تزل الأقدام

اللهم إنه كان لك صائما فادخله الجنه من باب الريان

اللهم ارحمنا إذا وورينا التراب وغلقت من القبور الأبواب وانفض الأهل والأحباب فإذا الوحشه والوحده وهول الحساب

اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا أذا صرنا إلى ما صاروا إليه

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر ولم يذكرنا ذاكر ومالنا من قوه ولا ناصر فلا أمل إلا في القاهر القادر الغافر الساتر يامن إذا وعد وفى وإذا توعد عفا ورحم من هفا وجفا وغفا وشفع فينا الحبيب المصطفى واجعلنا ممن صفا ووفا وبالله اكتفى يا أرحم الراحمين يا حي يا قيوم يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والأكرام

اللهم تقبل منا الدعاء اللهم وارحمنا يا أرحم الراحمين واجعلنا رفقائه في فردوسك الأعلى يا رب العالمين وكل محبيه وبنيه يا ذا الجلال والإكرام.
اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## أمة القادر

> اللهم استجب لهذه الأدعية ولمن دعا يا رب العالمين
> اللهم ارحم محمد خالد الوبارنه والمؤمنين والمؤمنات و المسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات
> 
> اللهم أنس وحشته ووحشتــــــهم وارحم غربتهم وتجـــاوز عنهم سيــائــهم واقبـــل منهم حسنــاتهم
> 
> اللهم نقهم من الذنـــــــوب والخطـــايا كمـــــا ينقـــى الثــوب الأبيـــض من الدنـــس برحمتــك يا أرحــم الراحميـــن
> اللهم أجعل قبـــــــره روضــــه من ريــاض الجنـــه ولا تجعـــله حفره من حفـــر النــــار
> 
> اللهم إنه عبدك وأنت خلقــته وأنت قبضــت روحــه وهديتــــه للإسلام وأنت أعلم بســــره وعلانيتـــه وجئنــا نشفع لــه فأغفـر لـه
> ...


اللهم ءامين
اللهم ءامين
اللهم ءامين

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة، وأسكنه فسيح جنانه.
التقيت بأخينا أبي عبد الرحمن -رحمه الله- مرات كثيرة، وسمعت عنه الكثير من الفضائل والخيرات، فكان طالب علم سلفيّاً محباً للعلم وللخير، وله عناية خاصة بالحديث وتراثه، وكان قد حقق جزء هلال الحفار، مع عمله مع شيخنا سعد الحميد مساعداً في تحقيقاته.
فيا لله كم كان خبر وفاته مؤلماً وصاعقاً على زملائه، تجلّى ذلك في الوجوه والعَبَرات، ولم يتخلف أحدٌ من زملائه في العمل عن جنازته في مقبرة أم الحمام، وعلى رأسهم الشيخ النبيل سعد الحميّد الذي كان آخر من فارقه في حفرته، وأسأل الله أن يعلي درجاته، وأن يبدل سيئاته، وأن يحفظ أطفاله الصغار وزوجه بحفظه، وأن يكلأهم برعايته، ويغمرهم بفضله، ويؤدي عنه، ويجزي خيراً من قام بواجبه في غربته في أيامه الأخيرة وبعد وفاته، ولا سيما المشايخ الفضلاء: سعد الحميد، وخالد الجريسي، وأبو أسامة، ويسري، وأيمن، وبقية الرجال الأوفياء، جزاهم الله خيراً، وبيّض وجوههم، وأراهم في الدنيا والآخرة ما يسرهم.
وإنا على فراقك يا أبا عبد الرحمن لمحزونون، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

----------


## مناي الشهادة

رحمه الله

----------


## يزن محمد بني سلامة

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسو الله و على آله و صحبه و من والاه


اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً. 
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. 
اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .
اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها .
اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور. 
اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة الفبر وعذاب النار , وانت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم. 
اللـهـم انه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدنيا وسعته ومحبوبيه وأحبائه إلي ظلمة القبر وماهو لاقته .
اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به. 
اللهم ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم انا نتوسل بك اليك ونقسم بك عليك ان ترحمه ولا تعذبه
اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه .
اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود .
اللـهـم إحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون "يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إالا من أتي الله بقلب سليم"
اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه في اعلي الجنات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلي الله عليه وسلم) .
اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته .
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق .
اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن في نور من نورك .
اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً 
اللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيم وتجاوز عما تعلم ياعليم .
اللـهـم اعفو عنه فإنك القائل "ويعفو عن كثير" 
اللـهـم انه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجنابك فَجْد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك .
اللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه .
اللـهـم احشره مع المتقين إلي الرحمن وفداً .
اللـهـم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من أصحاب اليمين .
اللـهـم بشره بقولك "كلوا واشربوا هنئياً بما أسلفتم في الايام الخالية" .
اللـهـم اجعله من الذين سعدوا في الجنة خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض .
اللـهـم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسبه انه اّمن وعمل صالحاً فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي أفنان بحق قولك: 
"ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان" 
اللـهـم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابداُُ .
اللـهـم اجعله في جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاءون وكان علي ربك وعداُ ومسئولاً .
اللـهـم إنه صبر علي البلاء فلم يجزع فامنحه درجة الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب
فإنك القائل " إنما يوفي الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب " 
اللـهـم انه كان مصلي لك ,فثبنه علي الصراط يوم تزل الاقدام .
اللـهـم انه كان صائم لك , فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان. 
اللـهـم انه كان لكتابك تالي وسامع فشفع فيه القراّن وارحمه من النيران ,واجعله يارحمن 
يرتقي في الجنة إلي اّخر اّية قرأها أو سمعها وأخر حرف تلاه 
اللـهـم ارزقه بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة , وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً .
اللـهـم ارحمه فانه كان مسلم واغفر له فانه كان مؤمنً.
وادخله الجنه فانه كان بنبيك مصدقً وسامحه فانه كان لكتابك مرتل.
اللـهـم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا وذَكّرنَا وأنثانا .
اللـهـم من أحييته منا فأحيه علي الاسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه علي الايمان .
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اتانا اليقين ,وعرق منا الجبين ,كشر الانين والحنين 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا يئس منا الطبيب ,وبكي علينا الحبيب وتخلي عنا القريب والغريب 
وارتفع النشيج والنحيب .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اشتدت الكربات وتوالت الحسرات واطبقت الروعات وفاضت العبرات ,
وتكشفت العورات وتعطلت القوي والقدرات .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق وتأكدت فجيعة الفراق للأهل والفراق
وقد حَمً القضاء فليس من واق 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا حملنا علي الاعناق ألي ربك يومئذ المساق وداعا ابديا للدور الاسواق والاقلام
والاوراق الي من تذل له الجباه والاعناق .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا ورينا التراب وغلقت القبور والابواب وانقض الاهل والاحباب فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا فارقنا النعيم وانقطع النسيم وقيل ماغرك بربك الكريم 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا أقمنا للسؤال وخاننا المقال ولم ينفع جاه ولامال ولا عيال وقد حال الحال وليس الا فضل الكبير المتعال .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا نَسي اسمنا ودَرس رسمنا وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا .
اللـهـم ارحما اذا اَهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر ولم يذكرنا ذاكر ومالنا من قوة ولا ناصر فلا امل الا في القاهر القادر الغافر يامن اذا وعد وفي , واذا توعد عفا , وشفع يارب فينا حبيبنا المصطفي واجعلنا ممن صفا ووفا وبالله إكتفي يا ارحم الراحمين ياحي يا قيوم يا بديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام .
اللـهـم انه عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن امتك مات و هو يشهد لك بالوحدانية و لرسولك بالشهادة فأغفر له إنك انت الغفار.
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا اجره ولا تفتنا بعده و اغفر لنا و له و اجمعنا معه في جنات النعيم يا رب العالمين .
اللـهـم انزل علي اهله الصبر والسلوان و ارضهم بقضائك.
اللـهـم ثبتهم علي القول الثابت في الحياه الدنيا وفي الاخره ويوم يقوم الاشهاد.
اللـهـم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اّله وصحبه وسلم إلي يوم الدين

----------


## زيد عبيد زيد

رحمه الله، وغفر له وأعلى في الجنة منزلته
طالب علم قضى حياته في العلم وحتى عمله كان له تعلق بالعلم
مثل هذا حي ولو مات
وأمثالنا - ممن ليسوا من العلم في ناقة ولا جمل- أموات نمشي على الأرض!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اللهم يا رب السماوات والأرض يا أرحم الراحمين تقبل واستجب دعائنا يا ذا الجلال والإكرام
اللهم نور له قبره ووسع مدخله وآنس وحشته 
اللهم ارحم غربته 
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة . لا حفرة من حفر النار
اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه واكرم نزله 
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره، واهلا خيرا من اهله . واجمعنا به في فردوسك الأعلى وادخله الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب. برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين.
اللهم انقل محمد خالد من ضيق اللحود ومن مراتع الدود الى جناتك جنات الخلود لا إله إلا أنت يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والارض تغمد (أبا عبد الرحمن) برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين.
ولا ترد دعائنا إلا مستجابا.
اللهم آمين آمين آمين.
أرجوا أن لا تنسوه من دعائكم بارك الله فيكم حتى في سجودكم.

----------


## احمد محمد محمد الشويمي

> اللهم يا رب السماوات والأرض يا أرحم الراحمين تقبل واستجب دعائنا يا ذا الجلال والإكرام
> اللهم نور له قبره ووسع مدخله وآنس وحشته 
> اللهم ارحم غربته 
> اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة . لا حفرة من حفر النار
> اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه واكرم نزله 
> اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره، واهلا خيرا من اهله . واجمعنا به في فردوسك الأعلى وادخله الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب. برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين.
> اللهم انقل محمد خالد من ضيق اللحود ومن مراتع الدود الى جناتك جنات الخلود لا إله إلا أنت يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والارض تغمد (أبا عبد الرحمن) برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين.
> ولا ترد دعائنا إلا مستجابا.
> اللهم آمين آمين آمين.
> أرجوا أن لا تنسوه من دعائكم بارك الله فيكم حتى في سجودكم.


 عظًّم الله أجركم في الشيخ محمد ونسأل الله أن يرحمه رحمًة واسعة

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اللهمّ اغفر له وارحمه وتجاوز عنه واغسله بالماء والثّلج والبرد واقبله في الصّالحين 
اللهمّ لاقه بعمله الصّالح الذي نشهد له بما رأينا وبرحمتك التي وعدتنا يا أرحم الرّاحمين  
اللهمّ اجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى في مستقرّ رحمتك يا رحمن يا رحيم

----------


## احمد محمد محمد الشويمي

> اللهمّ اغفر له وارحمه وتجاوز عنه واغسله بالماء والثّلج والبرد واقبله في الصّالحين 
> اللهمّ لاقه بعمله الصّالح الذي نشهد له بما رأينا وبرحمتك التي وعدتنا يا أرحم الرّاحمين 
> اللهمّ اجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى في مستقرّ رحمتك يا رحمن يا رحيم


اللهم آمين ورزققكم الله الصبر والسلوان

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> اللهمّ اغفر له وارحمه وتجاوز عنه واغسله بالماء والثّلج والبرد واقبله في الصّالحين 
> اللهمّ لاقه بعمله الصّالح الذي نشهد له بما رأينا وبرحمتك التي وعدتنا يا أرحم الرّاحمين 
> اللهمّ اجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى في مستقرّ رحمتك يا رحمن يا رحيم


آمين آمين آمين 
ورزقكم الله الصبر والاحتساب .

----------


## الفطائري

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون، اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ، وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ، وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار

----------


## أسـامة

> اللهمّ اغفر له وارحمه وتجاوز عنه واغسله بالماء والثّلج والبرد واقبله في الصّالحين 
> اللهمّ لاقه بعمله الصّالح الذي نشهد له بما رأينا وبرحمتك التي وعدتنا يا أرحم الرّاحمين  
> اللهمّ اجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى في مستقرّ رحمتك يا رحمن يا رحيم


اللهم استجب.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*جمعنا الله به في الفردوس الأعلى ، 
عيشوا وموتوا على ما كان عليه أخونا ، 
رزقنا الله إكمال نهجه .... 
صبراً صبراً * 
*****

----------


## أمة القادر

> اللهمّ اغفر له وارحمه وتجاوز عنه واغسله بالماء والثّلج والبرد واقبله في الصّالحين 
> اللهمّ لاقه بعمله الصّالح الذي نشهد له بما رأينا وبرحمتك التي وعدتنا يا أرحم الرّاحمين 
> اللهمّ اجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى في مستقرّ رحمتك يا رحمن يا رحيم


اللهم ءامين
اللهم ءامين
اللهم ءامين

----------


## ابو عبدالله العراقي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).

----------


## أحمد ثروت

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون...
لا أدعي أنني من معارف الشيخ الوبارنة المقربين، لكنني كنت ألقاه بالقاهرة، ولم أعرف من حديثي معه إلا خلقًا رفيعًا، ولم أر من سمته وأسلوبه إلا ما ينم عن علم واسع، كما لاحظتُ فيه هدوءًا وسكينةً عجيبة قلما تجدها في هذه الأيام إلا عند أهل العلم.
أسأل الله تعالى أن يحسن خواتيمنا جميعًا..
اللهم اغفر لشيخنا الشيخ محمد، وارحمه، واعف عنه، وأكرم نزله، ووسع مدخله، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد، ونقِّه من الخطايا كما ينقَّى الثوب الأبيض من الدَّنس، وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه، وقِهِ فتنة القبر وعذاب النار.

----------


## تقي الدين الاول

ان القلب ليحزن وان العين لتدمع وانا على فراقك ايها الحبيب لمحزونون
عرفت اخي وحبيبي محمد خالد منذ سبعة عشر عاما مضت . عرفتة اخا متواضعا خلوقا غاضا لجوارحة عن معاصي الله طالبا لمغفرة ربة ساعيا لجنة عرضها السموات والارض زاهدا في الدنيا وكأني بة لم يتغير طول تلك السنون لا بهيئتة ولا بلباسة ولا بثباتة على عقيدتة وحبة للسنة.
واسمحوا لي ان اتذكر بعض ما يمكن تذكرة من سيرتي معة رحمة الله وجمعني بة في الفردوس الاعلى والقراء الكرام.
كنا في بداية الالتزام في مدينة الزرقاء بالاردن . كنا نتردد على شيخنا نعمان ابو عياد المكنى بابو عبد الله ( حفظة الله ) في مسجد عمر بن الخطاب لنسأل اسئلة في الفقة والاحكام.
ولفت نظري شدة التزامة وتتبعة للسنة فصاحبتة فترة ثم تزوجت فسكنت عندة في شقة لة فكان نعم الجار والاخ معينا ناصحا . وكان بارا بوالدتة رحمها الله ملازما لها في فترة مرضها وكان صوت قرائتة للقران ذكرى عزيزة في شقتنا في تلك الايام.
حول شقتة لمكتب علمي واقام فيها دروس في اصول الفقة والجرح والتعديل يقرأ لنا ويشرح ما تعلمة من الشيوخ مشهور والحلبي غفر الله لنا ولهم.
احببنا معا شيخنا الالباني رحمة الله وتابعنا فتاوية مع ندرة اللقاء معة.
وقد كان قليل الجدل حازما في قناعاتة لا يرضى بالحلول الوسط فالامور عندة واضحة لا لبس فيها ( وهذا من بركات صحة المنهج والله اعلم ).
اذكر انة صام فترة طويلة صيام داوود يصوم يوما ويفطر يوما حتى اشفقنا علية من ذلك بعد ان هزل جسمة ونحل ولكنة كان مستمرا فرحا بعبادتة .
ثم شغلتنا الدنيا ولم تشغلة.... فتابع حضور دروس صحيح مسلم للشيخ مشهور حسن في عمان مع مشقة الحضور ثم انتقل ليسكن بجوار الشيخ مشهور بالاجرة في مدينة عمان ليستطيع المواصلة واستغلال الوقت الاكبر في طلب العلم وكان يحضر دروس الحلبي في الزرقا ويحضر معنا دروسا في التفسير ويجالس الشيخ نعمان في المسجد وكان كتلة علم متنقلة رحمة الله
ومع اساءة البعض لة في مواقف عدة الا انة كان متسامحا غاضا لطرفة عن هفواتهم طالبا الرضا والاجر من رب غفور رحيم.
التقينا مجددا بالرياض فجددنا الاخوة التي باعدت بينها الاسفار فوجدتة لم يتغير . ذاك الملتزم الذي ندر نفسة لطلب العلم .
وفي فترة ضائقة مالية المت بي عرض علي ان ان يحول لي الجزء الاكبر من رابتة لاكمل اقساط شقتي في الاردن,, فبكيت لوجود اشخاص بهذا الحب وهذا التواضع ولقوة الاخوة التي جمعتني بة . رحمك الله يا اخي ويا حبيبي واسكنك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة.
صاحبتة في عدة عمرات وفي عدة سفرات بالبر للاردن فكان نعم الاخ والصاحب , قليل الكلام كثير التفكر وكان يردد الدعاء بان يثبتة ويخرجة من الدنيا غير مفتون.
ووالله الذي لا الة الا هو ان القلب ليتفطر حزنا على فراقة ولكن الامل بالله ان يجمعنا بة مرة اخرى في مستقر رحمتة
انا لله وانا الية راجعون
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

الأخ تقي الدين

جزاك الله خيرا على ما كتبت..
وحبذا التكرم بكتابة المزيد مما تعرفه عن الأخ محمد رحمه الله..

خصوصًا العلماء والمشايخ الذين أخذ عنهم في الأردن والرياض..
والكتب التي قرأها عليهم..

ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو عبد الله السعدي

> اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، وعافه ، واعف عنه ،
> وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
> وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
> وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار.
> اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة.


 آمين

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته............
إنا لله وإن إليه راجعون.
نسأل الله سبحانه أن يرحمه ، وأن يرزق أهله الصبر وألسلوان.
اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة.
اللهم آمين.

----------


## الحسام

اللهم ارحم أخي محمد ،
وأسكنه فسيح جناتك ، واخلفه في أهله وولده ، اللهم احفظهم بحفظك،
واجعلهم من عبادك الصالحين.

----------


## النجدية

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
نرجو الله أن يرحمه رحمة واسعة، ويدخله فسيح جناته

----------


## أشجعي

*(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).*

----------


## يزن محمد بني سلامة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً. 
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. 
اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .
اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها .
اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور. 
اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة الفبر وعذاب النار , وانت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم. 
اللـهـم انه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدنيا وسعته ومحبوبيه وأحبائه إلي ظلمة القبر وماهو لاقته .
اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به. 
اللهم ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم انا نتوسل بك اليك ونقسم بك عليك ان ترحمه ولا تعذبه
اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه .
اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود .
اللـهـم إحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون "يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إالا من أتي الله بقلب سليم"
اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه في اعلي الجنات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلي الله عليه وسلم) .
اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته .
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق .
اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن في نور من نورك .
اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً 
اللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيم وتجاوز عما تعلم ياعليم .
اللـهـم اعفو عنه فإنك القائل "ويعفو عن كثير" 
اللـهـم انه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجنابك فَجْد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك .
اللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه .

----------


## احمد محمد محمد الشويمي

آمين آمين آمين.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.. لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
رحمه الله وغفر له وتجاوز عنه.. وأسكنه فسيح جناته.. وجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة.

----------


## تقي الدين الاول

اخي ابو احمد الميداني غفر الله لي ولك
محمد خالد بدأ التزامة في بداية التسعينات من التاريخ الميلادي على ما اذكر على اخوة من جماعة الدعوة والتبليغ فخرج معهم ورق للدين قلبة ولكنة لم يخرج اكثر من مرتين او ثلاثة على ما اذكر انة اخبرني ثم التزم المنهج السلفي واحب طلب العلم بعد ان رق قلبة وحسن التزامة وحبة للدين.
وفي مدينة الزرقاء كان هناك الشيخ يوسف البرقاوي - رحمة الله - على منهج السنة لازمة فترة من الوقت يتبع دروسة في المساجد وكانت دروسا في الفقة ( دروس عامة ) ثم تعرف على الشيخ نعمان ابو عياد - حفظة الله - وكان طالب علم صاحب منهج وسط وكان قدوة في الاخلاق فتبعة وتبعناة معة ومن هنا كان تعارفي معة .
ولكن الشيخ نعمان حفظة الله كان مفتيا يجيب ولا يدرس الا في ما ندر لانشغالة بالدراسة وطلب العلم في بيتة. وكنا نجتمع الية بعد الصلوات في زاوية بمسجد عمر بن الخطاب لنسألة ونتفقة في الدين بما اشكل علينا.
ولكن ذلك لم يكن ليشبع نهمة - رحمة الله- من العلم . فأخذ بالاستماع الى اشرطة الالباني - رحمة الله - ثم تعرف على تلاميذ الالباني الذين كانوا يلازمونة في ذاك الوقت وهم
الشيخ محمد شقرة ابو مالك - حفظة الله-
الشيخ علي الحلبي - غفر الله لة -
الشيخ مشهور حسن - غفر الله لة -
والاخ محمد القدومي - حفظة الله -
وغيرهم ممن لا اعلم كثير...

ثم التزم رحمة الله بحضور دروس علي الحلبي كل يوم اثنين في منزلة بعد صلاة العصر في كتاب اصول الفقة . وبدأ يحب الجرح والتعديل فلازم الشيخ علي الحلبي في مكتبتة بمدينة الزرقا حتى اصبحنا نادرا ما نراة
ثم التزم دروس الشيخ مشهور كل يوم خميس في مدينة عمان بشرح صحيح مسلم .
وطلب من الشيخ مشهور ان يلازمة في مكتبتة فوافق الشيخ . فترك محمد خالد رحمة الله منزلة في الزرقا ليستأجر غرفة بجوار منزل الشيخ مشهور في عمان ويلازمة فترة اعتقد انها راوحت السنتين لانني في هذة الفترة تركت الاردن للسعودية ( بين الاعوام 1998 - 2000 م )
ثم جاء الشيخ محمد خالد - رحمة الله - الى السعودية بهدف طلب العلم عند الشيخ عبد الله السعد - حفظة الله - ولكن ولظروف لا اعلم تفاصيلها اعتذر منة الشيخ وربما كان من زكاة عند الشيخ الدكتور سعد الحميد - حفظة الله - فقبلة طالبا في مكتب التحقيق التابع للشيخ خالد الجريسي - حفظة الله- .
وهكذا قدر الله للشيخ محمد خالد - رحمة الله - ان يتابع مسيرتة في طلب العلم تحت اشراف الشيخ الدكتور سعد الحميد - حفظة الله- الى ان وافتة منيتة.
وقد كان سعيدا بعملة مع الشيخ سعد الحميد - حفظة الله - ايما سعادة وكان يدعو لة دائما ولاخوانة في المكتب ويزكيهم ويمتدحهم غفر الله للجميع.
وفي الرياض حضرنا دروسا للشيخ عبد الرحمن دمشقية في منزلة بالتخصصي اكثر من مرة.

اما اخوانة في الاردن الذين شرفوا بصحبتة فاذكر منهم
اخوكم عدنان حسن تقي الدين 
واخي شقيقي محمد حسن تقي الدين
وابن عمي عصام منصور تقي الدين
والاخ محمد القدومي
والاخ مازن الشمايلة
والاخ زكريا الشيشاني
والاخ مأمون النتشة
وغيرهم ممن نسيت غفر الله لنا ولة ورزقنا الصحبة في الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة.

----------


## حسين الحبشي

جزاكم الله خيرا عن هذه المعلومات القيمة عن شيخنا محمد خالد -رحمه الله- ولا تنسوه من دعائكم دائما، نسأل الله أن يجمعنا به في الجنة، آمين.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

رحمك الله وجعل ما كتبته في المنتدى شفيعا لك يوم القيامة فالدال على الخير كفاعله.

----------


## يزن محمد بني سلامة

*اللهم اغفر لشيخنا محمد خالد و أسكنه فسيح جناتك ووسع له في قبره مد بصره و تقبل منه أعماله الصالحة و اغفر له ذنوبه و نقه من خطاياه يا أرحم الراحمين 
اللهم استجب دعائنا انت اكرم الأكرمين*

----------


## عصام الحازمي

إنــا لله وإنــا إليه راجعون
(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).

----------


## أبو العلا الهاشمي

من هذا الشيخ الذي أشغل المجلس؟
أشهد الله على محبته ... وتمنيت أني لو عرفته ..
اللهم أعل درجته، وافسح قبره، وأسكنه مع النبيين والصديقين و الشهداء والصالحين

----------


## خلوصي

ما عرفته من قبل .. و لكن حسن الثناء ممن عرفوه جعلني احبه .
فاللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة و صبّر أهله .

----------


## خلوصي

سبحان الله !
فمن عجائب الموافقات أنني انتقلت مباشرة بعد هذا الرد لأقرأ رسالة جاءتني على البريد هي هذه : 
*أللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم آميييين*
*http://www.safeshare.tv/v/3JpE6RweXVo* 
فاللهم اجعلها علامة على حسن خاتمة أخينا

----------


## يعقوب بن مطر العتيبي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله ..

----------


## يزن محمد بني سلامة

*اللهم ارحم محمد خالد رحمة واسعة , إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء, اللهم احفظ اولاده و أنشئهم على الأخلاق الصالحة الحميدة
و اجعلهم على نهجه بآرين بأمهم مطيعين لله تعالى,محبين لسنة نبينا -صلى الله عليه و سلم- , ولقد ترك لهم ابوهم سمعة طيبة عطرة, (و كان رحمة الله عليه صالحاً) لا نزكيه على الله , كلٌ ممن عرفه يمدح بأخلاقه -ما شاء الله- , اللهم تقبله في الصالحين و ادخله الفردوس مع المهديين, اللهم ليس له سواك انك انت التواب الرحيم .*

----------


## محمد كمال الجزائري

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه، واكرم  نزله ووسع مدخله، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبَرَد، ونقّه من الذنوب  والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس، اللهم وثبته بالقول الثابت.  اللهم تجاوز عنه، وارفع درجته، والحقه بالصالحين.
وارحمنا إذا صرنا إلى ما صار إليه.

----------


## يزن محمد بني سلامة

*اللهم اغفر لمحمد خالد و ارحمه و عافه و اعفُ عنه.*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اللهم اغفر ل محمد خالد أبوعبدالرحمن ووسع مدخله وأسكنه فردوسك الأعلى ياأكرم الأكرمين 
ووالله أخبروني من هم أصحاب تقى أنهم رأوه في رؤى مبشرة بخير ونحسبه عند الله كذلك 
اللهم افسح له في قبرة وأنره عليه بعمله الذي شهدناه له في دنياه واجمعنابه في مستقر رحمتك في الفردوس الأعلى بدون حساب ولا سابقة عذاب مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولاءك رفيقا وذريتي ومن أحبه  اللهم آمين آمين آمين 
أرجو أن يبقى الموضوع في المقدمة لكي يبقى الدعاء مستمرا له وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اللهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِهُ وَارْفَعْ دَرَجَتَهُ فِي الْمَهْدِيِّينَ  ، وَاخْلُفْهُ فِي عَقِبِهِ فِي الْغَابِرِينَ، وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلَهُ يَا رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ، وَافْسَحْ لَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ، وَنَوِّرْ لَهُ فِيهِ.
اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّهُ عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَابْنُ أَمَتِكَ كَانَ يَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ. وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ. وَأَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ مُحْسِنًا، فَزِدْ فِي إِحْسَانِهِ. وَإِنْ كَانَ مُسِيئًا، فَتَجَاوَزْ عَنْ سَيِّئَاتِهِ. اللَّهُمَّ لَا تَحْرِمْنَا أَجْرَهُ، وَلَا تَفْتِنَّا بَعْدَهُ.

----------


## أم يزن الزعبي

اللهم ارحم عبدك محمد خالد اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك اللهم اعلي درجته عندك فهو عبدك وانت وحدك تعلم ما كان يفعل حبا لك ولرسولك صلى الله عليه وسلم اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واجمعه وزوجته واولاده عائلة كامله في مستقر رحمتك اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين.

----------


## فاروق حمزة

رحم الله الوراق وأثابه على ما فعل من خير للمسلمين جميعا اللهم أكرم نزله

----------


## ابو زرعة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
  غفر الله له ورحمه رحمة واسعة
  وألهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## سعدي كوردستاني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه وثبته بالقول  الثابت   واجعل ما قدمه في هذه العاجلة  من  خدمة العلم و اهله  صدقة جارية له   واجعل  قبره روضة  من رياض الجنة و اسكنه   الفردوس الاعلى في  الآجلة 
آمين

----------


## أم يزن الزعبي

اللهم ارحم محمد خالد اللهم اغفر له وتجاوز عن سيأته وثقل موازينه ويمن كتابه فلقد كان رحمه الله يسعى الى اصلاح ذات البين فلقد ذكر له موقف ان شخص مقرب له كان على خصام مع احد اقاربه فاوصاه ان يوصله محبة لله ويقول له ان الله امرنا بذلك فاوصل مرضاة لله وكان يوصل اقاربه بالرغم من أسأءة بعضهم له فالله أرحمه وبارك له بأولاده وأعن زوجته على تربية اولادها تربية صالحه يرضاها الله ورسوله اللهم امين امين امين .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحب الله من أحب محمد خالد أبو عبد الرحمن وجمعه وإياهم في فراديس الجنان من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.
وجزى الله جميع الأخوة والأخوات خير الجزاء على المعلومات التي ذكرت هنا وبارك فيهم، ووالله كان في صفاته أحبه الله وغفر له الكثير من الصفات الذي أحبها الله ورسوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ومنها العفو عن الناس وكانت هذه الصفة تثير استغراب الكثير ممن عرفه، فهناك مواقف كثيرة عرفت عنه رحمه الله، منها أنه توفي أول طفل ولد له بسبب خطأ طبيبة، وكانت ردت فعله، وهي النصح لها وتذكيرها بالله وأن ما فعلته جرم وخطيئة عند الله لكي لا تعود إلى مثل هذا.ثم العفو عنها وعدم تبليغ المسؤلين. فتسآل الكثير عن هذا الفعل! وكان في داخله أن يكون مع الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم: {وَسَارِعُواْ إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ{1  33} الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاء وَالضَّرَّاء وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ{1  34}آل عمران.
(وما زالت الطبيبة من تسع سنوات إلى الآن كلما رأيتها ترفع يدها وتدعو له من كل قلبها لأنه عفى عنها).
وهناك مواقف كثيرة منها كان ليس بالبعيد كثيرا وقد علمه كثير من إخوته أحباءه وأصدقاءه عن كتاب قد سرق منه ووضع باسم شخص آخر وكان منه الصفح عنه واحتساب هذا عند الله الذي لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا, هذا ما كنت أسمعه منه رحمه الله، وغيرها ما كان من طيب قلب وحسن معامله وصفات حسنه لم ألحظها مجتمعة في شخص واحد، يمكن أن يقال هنا هذا في نظرك لكن والله هذا ما شهده الكثير له وليس بمبالغة، وقبل هذا يعود الفضل لله ثم لوالدته رحمها الله التي كانت لا تنساه من دعواتها لأنه كان بارا بها وهذا كله بفضل الله أولا وآخرا، وكان يردد أن الله استجاب دعوة والدته له فكان في هذا التوفيق والله في الدنيا، وهذا مالحظته وأسأل الله التوفيق له ولأولاده ولنا في الآخرة.
ولو كتبت صفحات وصفحات عنه لا أقدر على وصف محاسنه رحمه الله. ولا تدرون كم من فراغ تركه بعد مماته بيننا أسأل الله له الخير والجزاء الحسن والرحمة والمغفرة وأعالي الجنان والكثير الذي لا ينفذ من عند الله بفضله وهو أكرم الأكرمين اللهم آمين.
ولا تنسوه يا أخوته وأحبائه من دعوة تذكرونه بها عندما تمسكون حديث رسوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بين أيديكم وأسأل الله أن لا ترد دعواتنا ودعواتكم إلا مستجابة اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وغفر له !

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وغفر له !


آمين آمين آمين
اللهم يا واحد يا أحد يا فرد يا صمد يا من لم تلد ولم تولد ولم يكن لك كفوا أحد ارحمه رحمة واسعه واغفر له خطيئته وأسكنه أعالي الجنان يا حي يا منان اللهم استجب اللهم استجب اللهم استجب.
.

----------


## ابو عبد الله السعدي

> (( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
> 
> وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
> وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
> 
> وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).


 آمين!!!!

----------


## مأمون الخالدي

أسأل الله أن يرحمه رحمة واسعة 
وأن يتقبل منه جهده في طلب العلم 
والرحلة من أجل العلم

----------


## أم يزن الزعبي

اللهم ارحم الشيخ محمد خالد واغفر له اللهم تجاوز عن سيأته اللهم احفظ زوجته واولاده من فتن هذه الدنيا واختم لهم بالصالحات اللهم امين

----------


## الجليس الصالح

(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
كفى بالموت واعظا
اللهم ارفعه أعلى الدرجات

----------


## احمد محمد محمد الشويمي

> (( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
> وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
> وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
> وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).


*آمين آمين آمين.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

اللهم يا ربنا وسع له في قبره مد بصره، وأجعله روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار.
اللهم أبدله دار خير من داره وأهله خير من أهله.
فلقد تعاملت مع الشيخ وهو من خيرة الناس - أحسبه كذلك ولا أزكي أحد على الله -.
اللهم أسكنه فسيح جنات يا رب العالمين.... اللهم آمين... اللهم آمين.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم جميعا.
اللهم استجب دعائنا ودعائهم يا رب العالمين.

اللهم اغفر لمحمد خالد ووسع مدخله وتجاوز عنا وعنه وأسكنا وأسكنه فردوسك الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب اللهم استجب اللهم استجب اللهم استجب.

----------


## عبدالله الكناني

رحمه الله وجميع موتى المسلمين

----------


## أم يزن الزعبي

اللهم ارحم ابو عبد الرحمن واعلي درجته وتجاوز عنه اللهم ثبته على الصراط اللهم اجعله في ظل عرشك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك وجميع الاموات المسلمين اللهم امين.

----------


## العقل العربي

اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واخلفه في أهله خيرا

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

رحمه الله وغفر له.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا
اللهم اغفر لنا وله وارحمه وأبي ووسع مدخلهم واغسلهم بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقهم من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس وجميع موتى المسلمين.
وأسكنا وأسكنهم فردوسك الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.   اللهم آمين آمين آمين.  
وبارك الله فيكم، ولا تنسونا من صالح دعاء.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أحب الله من أحب محمد خالد أبو عبد الرحمن وجمعه وإياهم في فراديس الجنان من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.
> وجزى الله جميع الأخوة والأخوات خير الجزاء على المعلومات التي ذكرت هنا وبارك فيهم، ووالله كان في صفاته أحبه الله وغفر له الكثير من الصفات الذي أحبها الله ورسوله  ومنها العفو عن الناس وكانت هذه الصفة تثير استغراب الكثير ممن عرفه، فهناك مواقف كثيرة عرفت عنه رحمه الله، منها أنه توفي أول طفل ولد له بسبب خطأ طبيبة، وكانت ردت فعله، وهي النصح لها وتذكيرها بالله وأن ما فعلته جرم وخطيئة عند الله لكي لا تعود إلى مثل هذا.ثم العفو عنها وعدم تبليغ المسؤلين. فتسآل الكثير عن هذا الفعل! وكان في داخله أن يكون مع الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم: {وَسَارِعُواْ إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ{1  33} الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاء وَالضَّرَّاء وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ{1  34}آل عمران.
> (وما زالت الطبيبة من تسع سنوات إلى الآن كلما رأيتها ترفع يدها وتدعو له من كل قلبها لأنه عفى عنها).
> وهناك مواقف كثيرة منها كان ليس بالبعيد كثيرا وقد علمه كثير من إخوته أحباءه وأصدقاءه عن كتاب قد سرق منه ووضع باسم شخص آخر وكان منه الصفح عنه واحتساب هذا عند الله الذي لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا, هذا ما كنت أسمعه منه رحمه الله، وغيرها ما كان من طيب قلب وحسن معامله وصفات حسنه لم ألحظها مجتمعة في شخص واحد، يمكن أن يقال هنا هذا في نظرك لكن والله هذا ما شهده الكثير له وليس بمبالغة، وقبل هذا يعود الفضل لله ثم لوالدته رحمها الله التي كانت لا تنساه من دعواتها لأنه كان بارا بها وهذا كله بفضل الله أولا وآخرا، وكان يردد أن الله استجاب دعوة والدته له فكان في هذا التوفيق والله في الدنيا، وهذا مالحظته وأسأل الله التوفيق له ولأولاده ولنا في الآخرة.
> ولو كتبت صفحات وصفحات عنه لا أقدر على وصف محاسنه رحمه الله. ولا تدرون كم من فراغ تركه بعد مماته بيننا أسأل الله له الخير والجزاء الحسن والرحمة والمغفرة وأعالي الجنان والكثير الذي لا ينفذ من عند الله بفضله وهو أكرم الأكرمين اللهم آمين.
> ولا تنسوه يا أخوته وأحبائه من دعوة تذكرونه بها عندما تمسكون حديث رسوله  بين أيديكم وأسأل الله أن لا ترد دعواتنا ودعواتكم إلا مستجابة اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين.
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> .


سبحان الله ... 
عوضه الله الفردوس الأعلى وجزاه الله النظر إلى وجهه الكريم .... وجمعنا به هناك

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> سبحان الله ... 
> عوضه الله الفردوس الأعلى وجزاه الله النظر إلى وجهه الكريم .... وجمعنا به هناك


اللهم آمين 
ووالله لم أذكر شيء عنه وعن أخلاقه وطيب معاملته بعد.
اللهم أغفر له وجازه بالحسنات إحسانا وبالسيئات عفوا وغفرانا يا ربنا إنا دعوناك فأجب دعائنا، اللهم اجعل له ولنا أوفر الحظ والنصيب من الخير والعفو المغفرة والرحمة ورفع الدرجات اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> اللهم آمين 
> ووالله لم أذكر شيء عنه وعن أخلاقه وطيب معاملته بعد.
> اللهم أغفر له وجازه بالحسنات إحسانا وبالسيئات عفوا وغفرانا يا ربنا إنا دعوناك فأجب دعائنا، اللهم اجعل له ولنا أوفر الحظ والنصيب من الخير والعفو المغفرة والرحمة ورفع الدرجات اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين.


اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ووسع مدخله وارفع درجته واجعله من من يدخلون الجنة من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب 
اللهم آمين يارب العالمين.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ووسع مدخله وارفع درجته واجعله من من يدخلون الجنة من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب 
> 
> 
> اللهم آمين يارب العالمين.


اللهم آمين ، اللهم واخلفه في أهله وولده ، اللهم ربهم على عينك واحفظهم بحفظك ، واكلأهم برعايتك ، إنك خير حافظ ، وأنت أرحم الراحمين!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> اللهم آمين ، اللهم واخلفه في أهله وولده ، اللهم ربهم على عينك واحفظهم بحفظك ، واكلأهم برعايتك ، إنك خير حافظ ، وأنت أرحم الراحمين!


اللهم آمين 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجمعكم في فردوسه الأعلى كما جمعكم في دنياه إخوانا على سرر متقابلين.
والله يعلم كم كان أبو عبد الرحمن رحمه الله يعزك ويقدرك.


.

----------


## أم يزن الزعبي

أللهم أغفر لابي عبد الرحمن واسكنه فردوسك الاعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب وأصلح له ذريته وجنبهم وزجته فتن الدنيا اللهم أجمعهم به في جناتك جنات النعيم 
اللهم امين امين امين

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> أللهم أغفر لابي عبد الرحمن واسكنه فردوسك الاعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب وأصلح له ذريته وجنبهم وزجته فتن الدنيا اللهم أجمعهم به في جناتك جنات النعيم 
> اللهم امين امين امين


اللهم آمين آمين آمين

جزاك الله خيرا أختي أم يزن ورفع قدرك وبارك لكِ.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

اللهم اغفر لشيخنا الشيخ محمد خالد واعف عنه وتولى أهله وأولاده واحفظهم بحفظك إنك على كل شيء قدير
ولقد تعلمت منه رحمه الله أشياء كثيرة في علم الحديث والحياة العامة وكلما أتعرّض لتلك المواقف مجددا أدعو له بالمغفرة والرحمة.
وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا به في جنات الفردوس ويدخلنا الجنة وإياه بلا سابقة عذاب
وإني على فراقك يا شيخنا لمحزون

----------


## أمة القادر

> اللهم اغفر لشيخنا الشيخ محمد خالد واعف عنه وتولى أهله وأولاده واحفظهم بحفظك إنك على كل شيء قدير
> 
> ولقد تعلمت منه رحمه الله أشياء كثيرة في علم الحديث والحياة العامة وكلما أتعرّض لتلك المواقف مجددا أدعو له بالمغفرة والرحمة.
> وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا به في جنات الفردوس ويدخلنا الجنة وإياه بلا سابقة عذاب


ءامين
ءامين

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).

----------


## حسين الحبشي

> ولقد تعلمت منه رحمه الله أشياء كثيرة في علم الحديث والحياة العامة وكلما أتعرّض لتلك المواقف مجددا أدعو له بالمغفرة والرحمة.


صدقت أخي عبد الله، والله نذكره كثيرا وندعو له كثيرا بالرحمة والمغفرة، وكيف لا وكم استفدنا منه علما وأدبا وخلقا، وإن شاء الله يظل دعائنا له باقي ببقائنا، وكيف لا -والحمد لله - وعلم الحديث الذي كان يجمعنا به، يلازمنا ليلا ونهارا، أسأل الله أن يثبتنا على ذلك، وأن يجمعنا به في جنته، آمين.

----------


## صالح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وتجاوز عنه واخلفه في أهله خيرا.

----------


## أم يزن الزعبي

اللهم اغفر لمحمد خالد اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنان يا ذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم وفق اولاده لما تحبه وترضاه اللهم اجمعهم به وزوجته في جناتك جنات النعيم اللهم امين يا رب العالمين.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> اللهم اغفر لشيخنا الشيخ محمد خالد واعف عنه وتولى أهله وأولاده واحفظهم بحفظك إنك على كل شيء قدير
> ولقد تعلمت منه رحمه الله أشياء كثيرة في علم الحديث والحياة العامة وكلما أتعرّض لتلك المواقف مجددا أدعو له بالمغفرة والرحمة.
> وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا به في جنات الفردوس ويدخلنا الجنة وإياه بلا سابقة عذاب
> وإني على فراقك يا شيخنا لمحزون



اللهم آمين 
ووالله كم يفرح الأولاد بقرآءة هذه الكلمات عن أبيهم رحمه الله.
غفر الله له ولنا جميعا وجمعنا به في فردوسه الأعلى. اللهم آميين.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> (( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
> وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
> وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله.
> وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).



اللهم آمين

----------


## لجين الندى

(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> صدقت أخي عبد الله، والله نذكره كثيرا وندعو له كثيرا بالرحمة والمغفرة، وكيف لا وكم استفدنا منه علما وأدبا وخلقا، وإن شاء الله يظل دعائنا له باقي ببقائنا، وكيف لا -والحمد لله - وعلم الحديث الذي كان يجمعنا به، يلازمنا ليلا ونهارا، أسأل الله أن يثبتنا على ذلك، وأن يجمعنا به في جنته، آمين.


سبحان الله والحمد لله هذا ما نرجوه وفقكم الله.
جزاكم الله خيرا ورفع مكانتكم في الدنيا والآخرة.

نحمد الله جل علاه أنه يذكر مع ذكر حديث رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم.
اللهم لا ترد لنا جميعا دعوة صالحة يا رب العالمين.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ها قد أتى شهرنا الفضيل وفقيدنا ليس بيننا فهل من فاقد له بدعوة؟؟؟؟؟.


اللهم اغفر لأبي عبدالرحمن محمد خالد وأسكنه فردوسك الأعلى وأنت راض عنه ووسع مدخله واجعل قبره نورا مد بصره واجعل له أوفر الحظ والنصيب من دعوات الصالحين إلى يوم يلقاك يا رب العالمين.
اللهم آمين آمين آمين.


أرجو أن لا تنسوه من دعواتكم في هذا الشهر المبارك.
.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

اللهم اغفر لشيخنا أبي عبدالرحمن محمد خالد وأسكنه فردوسك  الأعلى وأنت راض عنه ووسع مدخله واجعل قبره نورا مد بصره واجعل له أوفر  الحظ والنصيب من دعوات الصالحين إلى يوم يلقاك يا رب العالمين.
 اللهم آمين آمين آمين.

----------


## مروة عاشور

لا إله إلا الله..

أسأل الله - تعالى - أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته وأن يدخله الجنة بلا سابقة عذاب ولا حساب
أسأل الله - تعالى - أن يجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنة, وأن يرضى عنه ويرضيه, وأن يربط على قلبكِ أختي ويخلف عليكِ خيرًا
وأن يجمعكِ به في جنة النعيم بعد طول عمر وحسن عمل 

ولن ننساه من دعواتنا في شهرنا - بإذن الله.

لله در الزوجة الوفية, حفظكِ الله من كل سوء وأقر عينكِ بصلاح أبنائك ونفع بهم الأمة.. آمين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لا إله إلا الله 
اللهم عبادك الصائمون يدعونك لترحم أخاهم محمد خالد (الوراق) وأن تجعل ما قدم من خيرٍ في ميزان حسناته وأن تغفر له وترحمه وتجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى ... 
اللهم كن مع زوجه وأولاده خير معين وخير الأنيس ... 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أم يزن الزعبي

لا اله الا الله اللهم اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار اللهم اغفر لابو عبد الرحمن وارحمه اللهم اسكنه فردوسك الاعلى من دون حساب ولا سابقة عذاب اللهم ثبته على الصراط يوم تزل الاقدام اللهم اجمعه بزوجته واولاده في جنات النعيم بعد طول عمر وحسن عمل اللهم امين .
لم ننساه يا ام عبد الرحمن حتى نتذكره فنسأل الله ان يتقبل دعاء الجميع وجزاهم الله كل الخير

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

لا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله العظيم اللهم إغفر له اللهم ارحمه اللهم أكرم نزله ووسع مدخله ونقّه اللهم من جميع الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقّى الثوب الابيض من الدنس اللهم أبدله دارا خيرا من داره وأهلا خيرا من اهله اللهم أأنس وحشته وارحم غربته واقبل حسنته واعف عن زلّته إنّ القلب ليحزن وإنّ العين لتدمع ولا نقول إلاّ ما يرضي ربّنا فارض اللهم عن أخينا وحبيبنا

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وتقبل منا منكم صالح الدعاء، ولاحرمكم الأجر ورفع قدركم في الدارين وأصلح أحوالكم، كما أسأل الله جل علاه أن يجمعنا بأبي عبد الرحمن في فراديس الجنان ونحن مغفور لنا جميعا.
كما أرجو من أخواننا وأخواتنا أن لا تنسوه من دعواتكم في هذه الأيام العشر من شهرنا هذا. بارك الله لكم.




> لا إله إلا الله..
> أسأل الله - تعالى - أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته وأن يدخله الجنة بلا سابقة عذاب ولا حساب
> أسأل الله - تعالى - أن يجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنة, وأن يرضى عنه ويرضيه, وأن يربط على قلبكِ أختي ويخلف عليكِ خيرًا
> وأن يجمعكِ به في جنة النعيم بعد طول عمر وحسن عمل 
> **اللهم آمين آمين آمين
> ولن ننساه من دعواتنا في شهرنا - بإذن الله.
> ** جزاك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة، كما أرجو من الله العلي القدير أن توافق دعواتك أوقات إستجابة.
> لله در الزوجة الوفية, حفظكِ الله من كل سوء وأقر عينكِ بصلاح أبنائك ونفع بهم الأمة.. آمين
> ** اللهم آآمين.
> ...

----------


## شبّاب الخير

اللهم اغفر لعبدك أبا عبد الرحمن محمد خالد واعف عنه, وأصلح عقبه, وتولى أهله وأولاده واحفظهم بحفظك إنك على كل شيء قدير.
اللهم واخلفهم خيرا يا حي يا قيوم

----------


## عبد العزيز الميمني

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> اللهم اغفر لعبدك أبا عبد الرحمن محمد خالد واعف عنه, وأصلح عقبه, وتولى أهله وأولاده واحفظهم بحفظك إنك على كل شيء قدير.
> اللهم واخلفهم خيرا يا حي يا قيوم




اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين.


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> اللهم اغفر لعبدك أبا عبد الرحمن محمد خالد واعف عنه, وأصلح عقبه, وتولى أهله وأولاده واحفظهم بحفظك إنك على كل شيء قدير.
> اللهم واخلفهم خيرا يا حي يا قيوم


آمين

----------


## عبد الكريم

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اللهم اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن محمد خالد وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله و أوسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد
اللهم نقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس اللهم أبدله دارا خيرا من داره، واجمعنا به في فردوسك الأعلى وأنت راض عنا غير غضبان من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.
اللهم جازه بالحسنات إحسانا وبالسيئات عفواً وغفرانا اللهم ارفع درجته في عليين اللهم آمين .
اللهم تقبل منه ما خدم به دينك ونصر به سنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
اللهم اجعله من المقربين الذين رضيت عنهم ورضوا عنك يا أرحم الراحمين ويا أكرم الأكرمين.



.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> اللهم اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن محمد خالد وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله و أوسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد
> اللهم نقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس اللهم أبدله دارا خيرا من داره، واجمعنا به في فردوسك الأعلى وأنت راض عنا غير غضبان من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.
> اللهم جازه بالحسنات إحسانا وبالسيئات عفواً وغفرانا اللهم ارفع درجته في عليين اللهم آمين .
> اللهم تقبل منه ما خدم به دينك ونصر به سنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> اللهم اجعله من المقربين الذين رضيت عنهم ورضوا عنك يا أرحم الراحمين ويا أكرم الأكرمين.
> 
> 
> 
> .


آمين آمين آمين
يسر الله لك تربية ابنائك يا أم عبد الرحمن .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> آمين آمين آمين
> يسر الله لك تربية ابنائك يا أم عبد الرحمن .



اللهم آآمين.

جزاكِ الله خيرا.

----------


## عزيزة بنت أحمد

رحمه الله وجعله في عليين مع النبئيين والشهداء والصالحين رحمه الله وجمعه بأهله بعد عمر طويل 
واسأل الله أن ينبث ذريته نباتا حسنا ويعينك أخيتي عليهم
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وجميع متوى المسلمين
كنت ممن يرى مواضيعه من بعيد قبل تسجيلي رسميا بالمجلس.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> رحمه الله وجعله في عليين مع النبئيين والشهداء والصالحين رحمه الله وجمعه بأهله بعد عمر طويل 
> واسأل الله أن ينبث ذريته نباتا حسنا ويعينك أخيتي عليهم
> رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وجميع متوى المسلمين


اللهم آمين

 بارك الله فيك أخيتي وتقبل الله صالح دعائك.




> كنت ممن يرى مواضيعه من بعيد قبل تسجيلي رسميا بالمجلس.


أسأل الله أن يجعل عمله في ميزان حسناته وأن يرفع درجته في فراديس الجنان من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب، وأن يعافه ويعفو عنه وأن يكرم نزل ويوسع مدخله.
اللهم وتقبل دعاء.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> اللهم اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن محمد خالد وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله و أوسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد
> اللهم نقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس اللهم أبدله دارا خيرا من داره، واجمعنا به في فردوسك الأعلى وأنت راض عنا غير غضبان من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.
> اللهم جازه بالحسنات إحسانا وبالسيئات عفواً وغفرانا اللهم ارفع درجته في عليين اللهم آمين .
> اللهم تقبل منه ما خدم به دينك ونصر به سنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> اللهم اجعله من المقربين الذين رضيت عنهم ورضوا عنك يا أرحم الراحمين ويا أكرم الأكرمين.
> .


أسأل الله أن يجعل عمله في ميزان حسناته وأن يرفع درجته في فراديس الجنان من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب، وأن يعافه ويعفو عنه وأن يكرم نزل ويوسع مدخله.
اللهم وتقبل دعاء.

----------


## لجين الندى

اللهم اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن محمد خالد وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله و أوسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد
اللهم نقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس اللهم أبدله دارا خيرا من داره، واجمعنا به في فردوسك الأعلى وأنت راض عنا غير غضبان من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.
اللهم جازه بالحسنات إحسانا وبالسيئات عفواً وغفرانا اللهم ارفع درجته في عليين اللهم آمين .
اللهم تقبل منه ما خدم به دينك ونصر به سنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
اللهم اجعله من المقربين الذين رضيت عنهم ورضوا عنك يا أرحم الراحمين ويا أكرم الأكرمين.

اللهم آمين

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

*رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته
*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

شكر الله لكم الدعاء ولا حرمكم الأجر

اللهم اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن محمد خالد وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد، ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس، واجمعنا به في فردوسك الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.

----------


## مولاي احمد

اللهم اغفر لنا وله وارحمناوارحمه ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## التقوى مطلبي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه

----------


## التقوى مطلبي

اللهم اغفرله وارحمه

----------


## ابوعدود

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واسكنه فسيح جناتك وصبر ذويه لاحول ولاقوة الابالله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل منكم صالح الدعاء.


هاقد مضى عام على رحيله والحمد لله ما زال ذكراه الطيب يدور على لسان من عرفه وما زال الدعاء مستمرا فأسأل الله أن يرحمه ويغفرله وأن يرفع درجته وأن يجمعنا به في جنانه.


فالحمد لله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اللهم اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن محمد خالد وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد، ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس، واجمعنا به في فردوسك الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،**وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،**وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،**وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار*

*اللهم اغفر الله له و ارحمه واجزه عما قدم للمسلمين خيرا** واجعل ذلك صدقة جارية له بعده*
*آمين*

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> اللهم اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن محمد خالد وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد، ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس، واجمعنا به في فردوسك الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.


اللهم آمين آمين آمين.
اللهم اغفر لشيخنا الشيخ محمد خالد ، واجعل ما قدمه وما أفادنا به من علم في ميزان حسناته.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
> *اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،**وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،**وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،**وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار*
> 
> *اللهم اغفر الله له و ارحمه واجزه عما قدم للمسلمين خيرا** واجعل ذلك صدقة جارية له بعده*
> *آمين*


*آمين*

----------


## أحمد شاهد

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله عندك 
يا غفور ياكريم يارحيم

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا.




> اللهم اغفر لشيخنا الشيخ محمد خالد ، واجعل ما قدمه وما أفادنا به من علم في ميزان حسناته.



واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة، وتجاوز عنا وعنه يا ربنا.

اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين.

----------


## علي حسين المغربي

أسأل الله أن يدخله الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## الباحث النحوي

اللهم إني أسألك أن ترحم عبدك محمدا رحمةً واسعة، وأن تغفر له، هو ووالدي وجميع موتى المسلمين، وأن ترحمنا إذا صرنا إلى ما صاروا إليه، آمين!

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

الأخ الفاضل محمد خالد هو: أحد إخواننا الأفاضل "محقق في علم الحديث" كان مسئول عن قسم الحديث داخل "شركة الديوان" المسئولة عن تحقيق: "سنن سعيد بن منصور" التي يشرف عليها فضيلة الشيخ سعد عبد الله الحميد، وقد أثنى على عمله جدا الشيخ سعد الحميد أكثر من مرة أمامي فقد كان يراجع جميع عمل الإخوة ثم يقوم بعرضه على الشيخ سعد باسلوبه أستفدنا منه كثيرا، واختلفنا معه أحيانا، ولكن نشهد للرجل بأنه كان محب لعمله جدا، مثابرا فيه، لم يأت بعده مثله إلى الأن، فاسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن تكون شهدتنا له توجب له الجنة "كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم" فيما يرويه أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه، يقول: مروا بجنازة، فأثنوا عليها خيرا، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «وجبت» ثم مروا بأخرى فأثنوا عليها شرا، فقال: «وجبت» فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: ما وجبت؟ قال: «هذا أثنيتم عليه خيرا، فوجبت له الجنة، وهذا أثنيتم عليه شرا، فوجبت له النار، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض» "متفق عليه"

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اللهم آمين آمين آمين.




> الأخ الفاضل محمد خالد هو: أحد إخواننا الأفاضل "محقق في علم الحديث" كان مسئول عن قسم الحديث داخل "شركة الديوان" المسئولة عن تحقيق: "سنن سعيد بن منصور" التي يشرف عليها فضيلة الشيخ سعد عبد الله الحميد، وقد أثنى على عمله جدا الشيخ سعد الحميد أكثر من مرة أمامي فقد كان يراجع جميع عمل الإخوة ثم يقوم بعرضه على الشيخ سعد باسلوبه أستفدنا منه كثيرا، واختلفنا معه أحيانا، ولكن نشهد للرجل بأنه كان محب لعمله جدا، مثابرا فيه، لم يأت بعده مثله إلى الأن، فاسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن تكون شهدتنا له توجب له الجنة "كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم" فيما يرويه أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه، يقول: مروا بجنازة، فأثنوا عليها خيرا، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «وجبت» ثم مروا بأخرى فأثنوا عليها شرا، فقال: «وجبت» فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: ما وجبت؟ قال: «هذا أثنيتم عليه خيرا، فوجبت له الجنة، وهذا أثنيتم عليه شرا، فوجبت له النار، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض» "متفق عليه"


ربي تقبل منه، ربي تقبل منه، ربي تقبل منه، واجعل عمله في ميزان حسناته إلى يوم القيامة يا ربنا.
ربنا واجمعنا به وبذريتنا ووالدينا ومن أحبه في فراديس الجنان. 

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

*

الحمد لله على صدور الكتاب الذي كان له الدور الأكبر في تحقيقة (سنن سعيد بن منصور) وكان لم يبقى إلا القليل القليل من الأحاديث عند وفاته، أسأل الله أن يجعله صدقة جارية، وعلم ينتفع به، لأبي عبد الرحمن ولكل من شارك به، اللهم آمين.


*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

*ربي اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن وارحمه وعافه واعفو عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله من الذنوب والخطايا بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه منها كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس، وأسكنه فردوسك الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب يا رب العالمين.
ربنا وتقبل دعاء.

*
أسألكم الدعاء لأبي عبد الرحمن في هذا الشهر الفضيل، (فللصائم دعوة مستجابة عند فطرة).

وجزاكم الله فراديس الجنان.

----------


## بشير بركات

ربي اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن وارحمه وعافه واعفو عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله من الذنوب والخطايا بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه منها كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس. 
وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب يا رب العالمين.

----------


## علي الزيدي

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
 رحم الله اخينا محمد خالد واسكنه فسيح جناته والهم اهله ومحبيه وشيخه  الصبر و السلوان
ورحم الله في الدنيا والاخرة الشيخ الفاضل  سعد بن عبد الله الحميد----الذي مهد وبادر(في انشاء المنتدى خدمة العلم واهله ) وأوى وواتحف (جمع المتميزين والمثابرين في العمل لمواصلة المشروع)
ثم ختم واحسن ودعى وتجشم (لم يرضى حتى اللحد تلميذه بنفسه ودعى له -فارجو الله ان يسمع دعائه وانها لشدة )
اجر الله اهل المنتدى بمصابهم وانا الى الله لراجعون

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وارفع درجاته يا رب آمين 

ادعوا لأخيكم يا إخوتي

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وارفع درجاته يا رب آمين 
> 
> ادعوا لأخيكم يا إخوتي



ربنا آمين.

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ربنا اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن وارحمه وأدخله فراديس الجنان يا الله يا كريم من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب بعفوك ورحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين، يا رب وتقبل دعاء.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرجاء الدعاء لشيخنا أبا عبد الرحمن رحمه الله.

اذكروه بدعوة بارك الله فيكم.



ربنا اغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن محمد خالد وارحمه، وعافه واعفو عنه وأكرم نزله وأوسع مدخله واغسله من الذنوب والخطايا بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه منها كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس، اللهم وأدخله فردوسك الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب يا أكرم الأكرمين يا الله.

ربنا وتقبل دعاء.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى ، وكل شيءٍ عنده بأجلٍ مسمى  ، فليصبر أهله وليحتسبوا.
اللهم تغمده برحماتك ، وأدخله فسيح جناته .

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه ، وعافه ،
وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره ، وأهلًا خيرًا من أهله ، وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار)).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله تعالى له الرحمة

----------


## هويدامحمد

قال أبو عبدِ الله ابنِ الأعرابي:
لنا جلـساء مـا نــمَلُّ حـدِيثَهم *** ألِبَّاء مأمونون غيبًا ومشهدا
يُفيدوننا مِن عِلمهم علمَ ما مضى*** وعقلًا وتأديبًا ورأيا مُسدَّدا
بلا فتنةٍ تُخْشَى ولا سـوء عِشرَةٍ *** ولا نَتَّقي منهم لسانًا ولا يدا
فإن قُلْتَ أمـواتٌ فلـستَ بكاذبٍ *** وإن قُلْتَ أحياءٌ فلستَ مُفَنّدا                                                                    
"  رحم الله أخينا محمد خالد الوبارنة رحمة واسعة واسكنه الله الفردوس الأعلى مع رسولنا الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا، وتقبل الله دعواتكم الطيبة.

الحمد لله الحمد لله، ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء، ما يغيب الموضوع أيام إلا ويرفع في دعاء، أسأل الله القبول.

سبحان الله، نعم إنه مات ولكن ليس بميت ما زال إلى الآن يذكر في كل مجلس أجلسه أو أسمع عنه من قريب أوغريب، رحمه الله وجعل الفردوس الأعلى مثواه من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب، الحمد لله أنه من أروع الرجال أخلاقا ودينا نحسبه والله حسيبه، ولا نزكي على الله أحدا، فكان والله نعم الابن والأخ والزوج والأب، كان هديه رسولنا الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم، وكان يحب الخير للناس وقبل أن يتحدث بأحد يقارن على نفسه إن أحبه لنفسه أحبه للناس والله ليس لأنه زوجي هذه شهادة أشهد بها أمام الله، وكثيرا ما كان يردد لي (قارني الأمر على نفسك، إن رضيته لنفسك فارضيه لغيرك).

حتى أن أولاده بحمد من الله جل علاه يذكرونه كل يوم وكل ليله كيف (بابا الله يرحمه) كان وكان وأنه يطيق أو لا يطيق، حتى أن الصغير عمر (يدعوا له كل لحظة يسمع بها الآذان أو الذكر أو الدعاء) من نفسه وبدون تذكير ولله الحمد مع أن عمره عند وفاة أبيه كان سنتان، نعم ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء، له الحمد وحده أن جعل من كسبه من يدعوا له، أسأل الله الدوام على الدعاء من ذريته ومنكم، كما أسأل الله جل في علاه أن يجمعنا به جميعا في فردوسه الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب بعد طول عمر وحسن عمل.


وأكرر لا تنسوه من دعواتكم الصالحة.
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## علي بن عبد الرزاق

إنا لله و إنّا إليه راجعون    غفر الله له ورحمه .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة .
حقيقة أنا لم أعرف الرجل ، لكنني أحببته كثيرا عندما قرأت هذا الخبر، وكلام إخواننا ـ بارك الله فيهم ـ عنه ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرحمه رحمة واسعة ، وأن يلحقنا به في الصالحين .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة .
> حقيقة أنا لم أعرف الرجل ، لكنني أحببته كثيرا عندما قرأت هذا الخبر، وكلام إخواننا ـ بارك الله فيهم ـ عنه ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرحمه رحمة واسعة ، وأن يلحقنا به في الصالحين .


ربنا آمين آمين، وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

إخوتنا بارك الله فيكم لا تنسوه من دعوات صالحات في هذا الشهر المبارك، راجين من الله أن يسكننا وإياه فردوسه الأعلى وأن يتجاوز عنا وعنه.
يا رب آمين.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

اللهم ارحم أخي وحبيبي في الله محمد خالد الوبارنة ، اللهم أسكنه فسيح الجنات ، والله قد اشتقت إليه ، أسأل الله أن يختم لي بعمل صالح وأن يرزقني توبة خالصة ، وأن يجمعني بأخي محمد خالد في جنته وبصحبة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه، اللهم احشرني وإياه في زمرة أهل الحديث والسنة.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> اللهم ارحم أخي وحبيبي في الله محمد خالد الوبارنة ، اللهم أسكنه فسيح الجنات ، والله قد اشتقت إليه ، أسأل الله أن يختم لي بعمل صالح وأن يرزقني توبة خالصة ، وأن يجمعني بأخي محمد خالد في جنته وبصحبة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه، اللهم احشرني وإياه في زمرة أهل الحديث والسنة.


*
ربنا آمين.
الحمد لله رب العالمين.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله تعالى أن يدخله فسيح جناته

----------


## علي بياتسي

*اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ربنا آمين آمين آمين.

جزاكم الله خيرا نعم الصحبة والأخوة له، تقبل الله دعائكم، وأسعدكم في الدارين.

كم يسعدنا ذكركم أبا عبد الرحمن بالدعاء إلى يومنا هذا، وإنه ولله الحمد لبشرى طيبة، أسأل الله أن يجمعنا به في فردوسه الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.

----------


## المعيصفي

> اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة .
> حقيقة أنا لم أعرف الرجل ، لكنني أحببته كثيرا عندما قرأت هذا الخبر، وكلام إخواننا ـ بارك الله فيهم ـ عنه ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرحمه رحمة واسعة ، وأن يلحقنا به في الصالحين .


آمين يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> آمين يا أرحم الراحمين .


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رحمه الله وجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، قَالَ : مُرَّ بِجَنَازَةٍ فَأُثْنِيَ عَلَيْهَا خَيْرًا ، فَقَالَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " وَجَبَتْ وَجَبَتْ وَجَبَتْ " ، وَمُرَّ بِجَنَازَةٍ فَأُثْنِيَ عَلَيْهَا شَرًّا ، فَقَالَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " وَجَبَتْ وَجَبَتْ وَجَبَتْ " ، قَالَ عُمَرُ : فِدًى لَكَ أَبِي وَأُمِّي ، مُرَّ بِجَنَازَةٍ فَأُثْنِيَ عَلَيْهَا خَيْرٌ ، فَقُلْتَ وَجَبَتْ وَجَبَتْ وَجَبَتْ ، وَمُرَّ بِجَنَازَةٍ فَأُثْنِيَ عَلَيْهَا شَرٌّ ، فَقُلْتَ : وَجَبَتْ وَجَبَتْ وَجَبَتْ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ أَثْنَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ خَيْرًا وَجَبَتْ لَهُ الْجَنَّةُ ، وَمَنْ أَثْنَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ شَرًّا وَجَبَتْ لَهُ النَّارُ ، أَنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءُ اللَّهِ فِي الْأَرْضِ ، أَنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءُ اللَّهِ فِي الْأَرْضِ ، أَنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءُ اللَّهِ فِي الْأَرْضِ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

فأسأل الله تعالى أن يكون لأخينا خالد نصيب من هذا الحديث.

----------

